# ✪ derezzed's graphics gallery



## derezzed (Jul 31, 2015)

✪ DEREZZED'S GRAPHICS GALLERY
Yo, welcome to my graphics gallery. I've been designing for five years now (I started August 2011), and I used GIMP in my first two years but I've upgraded to Photoshop CS6 since and I've never looked back. So that's my main program, though sometimes I mess around with Illustrator and I'll use Dreamweaver for my coding projects.

When I was first introduced to graphic making, I only created sigs, but I've moved on from that. Now I make icons, wallpapers, and miscellaneous large pieces. You can check them out below.
*NOTE*: Sections are not arranged from old to new. They're honestly just a collection of relatively new stuff mixed in with old stuff I still like.

✪ ICONS


Spoiler:  



100X100




















































































































































































































































































































































































150X150






































































































Put them inside a spoiler tag because there's a lot and that's not even half of all the icons I've made. Icons are my go-to graphic, since I like making content for the fandoms I'm in and it's way easier for me to produce a ton of icons than larger pieces. 
To view the rest of my icons (the ones that I haven't included here), you can visit my icon Imgur album. I basically make icons of all the media I'm into - video games, animation, TV shows, comics, you name it.

✪ TAGS / BANNERS
*NOTE*: Some of my tags/banners have the username "Fury" or "KB3" on them; those are two of my aliases.


Spoiler:  















































































































































✪ LARGE PIECES / MISC
Click on the thumbnail to view the full piece. 
The last two images are GIFs.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



✪ UPDATES
+ 08/10/15 SOTW22 Entry
+ 08/15/15 Icon Dump #1
+ 08/24/15 Textures + Sketches
+ 09/06/15 Isolated Coloring Tutorial + SOTW24 Entry
+ 09/18/15 Shop Requested Wallpapers
+ 10/10/15 More Shop Requests
+ 10/31/15 SOTW Signatures and Requested Signatures
+ 11/04/15 Icon Dump #2
+ 11/14/15 Lowpoly Pieces + Branding
+ 01/17/16 Icon Dump #3 + Music Collection LP Introduction Pages
+ 01/24/16 Photography + Icon Guide Compilation
+ 02/20/16 Music Collection LPs
+ 03/12/16 Icon Dump #4
+ 04/16/16 Icon Dump #5
+ 05/22/16 Icon Dump #6
+ 06/17/16 12 Icons + LP Project Previews
+ 07/17/16 Icon Dump #7
+ 09/24/16 Icon Dump #8
+ 11/25/16 Icon Dump #9

✪ SOURCES
To view my credit list, visit the Information page of my portfolio website.
Disclaimer: All of the resources I use to make my graphics were not created by me unless otherwise stated. They were created by other artists, and were taken from the sources listed on that webpage.

✪ TERMS OF USE
If you want to use any of my graphics, you can go right ahead. I allow anyone to use them on any website. I don't require credit for wallpapers and icons.
For tags and banners, credit depends on intended usage. If you want it for something like a website presentation piece, credit is required. Otherwise, you can use it without credit.

~~~

✪ Thanks for the view
Well, this is the end, so I hope you enjoyed looking through my gallery :-]
Leave a comment if you can; I like knowing what people think! I welcome all kinds of feedback, especially C+C, since I'm always looking to improve.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 1, 2015)

Dang, you're quite the graphics artist as well. Very nice work. I had a hunch when you commented in my own gallery haha. I can definitely see the difference in styles that we have.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 1, 2015)

Frick, I knew you were very experienced with GFX since you were able to give such great criticism!! >//v//< Your GFX work are simply amazing. I love our similarities in style! I especially love your icons the most! <3 

My 2 favorite tags/banners from you are:










In the first one I LOVE the color scheme. Everything is just so balanced well and the effects are simply lovely. As for the second one, I love how you smudged it. I really love how you try to keep the colors to the render's. It definitely matches the feeling from the render. (Gumiiiii <3 ) Your tags are definitely amazing, however there are a few I dislike ; v; (But we all have our bad apples here and there hahahaha also I don't know how old these are either... XD) I'm definitely looking forward to seeing more from you!! You should definitely make a GFX shop if you have time! c: 

How old are these tags if you don't mind me asking c:


----------



## derezzed (Aug 1, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Dang, you're quite the graphics artist as well. Very nice work. I had a hunch when you commented in my own gallery haha. I can definitely see the difference in styles that we have.



Thank you for the compliments! I've been doing this for a pretty long time so I'd be concerned if I didn't get good like I told myself I would, haha. And yeah, it's always cool to see how people do things differently, especially when it comes to graphics.
Thanks again for leaving some feedback~



Miharu said:


> Frick, I knew you were very experienced with GFX since you were able to give such great criticism!! >//v//< Your GFX work are simply amazing. I love our similarities in style! I especially love your icons the most! <3
> 
> My 2 favorite tags/banners from you are:
> 
> ...



Great criticism, huh? That's nice to hear, because on almost every forum I join I go around and make these long-winded posts all about C+C on practically everyone's graphic gallery; I just can't help it or something, I guess 
But yeah, I noticed that too! We focus on composition and we also like using textures. And thank you; my icons are my pride and joy, honestly speaking. I like at least one thing about all of them c:

Oh my god, I only had a vague idea of what I was doing when I was making the first banner - my thinking process was basically just "use this texture, smudge this, oh yeah pentooling is cool too" lmao. It turned out well though, and I'm glad that you like it :-]
As for the Gumi tag, I wanted to try out smudging a bit more and I thought that render would be perfect for it haha. I still can't say I'm too good at smudging, since I force my way through it more than anything, but I have a spot for that tag too. Like, I'm not much of a Vocaloid fan anymore, but Gumi will always be my fave 

Oh yeah, totally. I think every graphic designer has a few pieces they dislike, and I actually think I know which ones you're talking about (because I dislike something about them too) ;-]
But thanks again for the nice words, and I will definitely consider opening a graphics shop once my schedule clears up and I'm able to consistently make requests.

Ah, and the newest tags are the Mega Banette and Noivern tags at the top of the section. They're only a few months old, compared to the other tags which I made around December 2013-January 2014.... so I wasn't kidding when I said I rarely make tags now, OTL. There's a SOTW contest here, though, so I'm hoping to change that and get back into signature-making c:
(And on the other hand, my oldest icons are only two months old....)


----------



## Money Hunter (Aug 1, 2015)

DUDE THESE ARE EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love this one the most --> [x]
OMG OMG


----------



## derezzed (Aug 1, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> DUDE THESE ARE EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love this one the most --> [x]
> OMG OMG



Haha, thank you! That's actually a fake movie poster of Ray Bradbury's short story "A Sound of Thunder" that I did for English class a few months ago. It's part of a collection with "The Veldt" graphic before it and "The Pedestrian" graphic after it. Glad you like it! It took around two hours to make because I was so picky with it, ngl.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 1, 2015)

Holy crap you're stuff is good! I love it all and enjoyed looking through your gallery! Like Miharu said, with such great criticism you have to be able to do something GFX wise. Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## derezzed (Aug 1, 2015)

Cam said:


> Holy crap you're stuff is good! I love it all and enjoyed looking through your gallery! Like Miharu said, with such great criticism you have to be able to do something GFX wise. Keep up the amazing work!



Thanks! It really does feel great when your work pays off :-]
And wow thank you, I just like giving out critique when I can; it's nice to know that people appreciate it. I got into graphic making with a lot of people to help me out, so I make sure to return the favor and lend a hand when I can ;-]

I will definitely keep my graphics updated! I'm resolving to make graphics and try out new things more often, so you can expect to see some new stuff in a few days/a week or so.


----------



## Hatori (Aug 1, 2015)

I have absolutely little to no experience making any GFX art, so I'm sorry I cannot provide you with any insightful input.

I do, however, LOVE your work! Do keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Toot (Aug 1, 2015)

You're works are actually decent. Better than a lot of the junk I see here most of the time. Lol.

Nice work dude.


----------



## derezzed (Aug 1, 2015)

Hatori said:


> I have absolutely little to no experience making any GFX art, so I'm sorry I cannot provide you with any insightful input.
> 
> I do, however, LOVE your work! Do keep up the awesome work!



Haha, that's fine. I am welcome to all comments, after all. I mean, who doesn't like hearing compliments from people?
But thanks for the feedback! I will make sure to do so ;-]



GodToot said:


> You're works are actually decent. Better than a lot of the junk I see here most of the time. Lol.
> 
> Nice work dude.



Thanks, man. I appreciate the nice words. But, I wouldn't necessarily say a lot of the stuff here is junk. Everyone's had a starting point, and our first works are bound to be pretty bad. That's the reason why none of the stuff I made in my first year are in the OP; I can't even look at them without disgust lmao. So people do and will improve over time. I don't want to lecture you, though! If I happen to come off that way, that isn't my intention haha. I just wouldn't want to put someone else's work down just to compliment myself or anything.
But again, thanks for the feedback :-]


----------



## kitanii (Aug 2, 2015)

Your work is amazing! I especially love your icons!


----------



## derezzed (Aug 3, 2015)

kitanii said:


> Your work is amazing! I especially love your icons!



Ah, wow! I love your work as well c:
Thanks for leaving me some kind words, I appreciate it. I'll make sure to do the same for you, haha.


----------



## derezzed (Aug 10, 2015)

*Quick update!*

I got 2nd place in the 22nd SOTW contest with this Portgas D. Ace signature:




(with text)




(without text)

If anyone's interested in how I did it, I can host the .psd file on MediaFire and post the download link later. Just ask :-]

But yeah, that aside, another update (consisting of just icons, basically) will most likely come in a few days/a week. It depends on how soon I'm willing to get all the image links together.

I also have some icon tutorials planned! I've been getting various asks about how I do stuff like monochrome coloring, lighting, image duplication, text, and et cetera so it's about time I write something for that. I think I'll do a bit of a "tutorial compilation" every month, so there's something to look forward to ;-]


----------



## Toot (Aug 10, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Thanks, man. I appreciate the nice words. But, I wouldn't necessarily say a lot of the stuff here is junk. Everyone's had a starting point, and our first works are bound to be pretty bad. That's the reason why none of the stuff I made in my first year are in the OP; I can't even look at them without disgust lmao. So people do and will improve over time. I don't want to lecture you, though! If I happen to come off that way, that isn't my intention haha. I just wouldn't want to put someone else's work down just to compliment myself or anything.
> But again, thanks for the feedback :-]



Oop. My bad. I didn't necessarily mean junk as in their art is bad or anything. Lol I meant junk as things in general. I call almost everything junk. Lol


----------



## derezzed (Aug 10, 2015)

GodToot said:


> Oop. My bad. I didn't necessarily mean junk as in their art is bad or anything. Lol I meant junk as things in general. I call almost everything junk. Lol



Ah, thanks for clarifying. I figured that would be the case; I just responded like that because I'm really big on appreciating other artists' work for what it is. I mean, I've seen some nasty elitist people who think they're the best but can apparently only provide insults instead of helpful critique :-/
Eye roll worthy, to be honest.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 10, 2015)

derezzed said:


> *Quick update!*
> 
> I got 2nd place in the 22nd SOTW contest with this Portgas D. Ace signature:
> 
> ...



Excellent entry that was very much so worthy of second place. Looking forward to your entry in SOTW 23.


----------



## derezzed (Aug 11, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Excellent entry that was very much so worthy of second place. Looking forward to your entry in SOTW 23.



Thanks for the compliment, WonderK!
I can't wait to get to work on my entry for the 23rd SOTW either, haha. Haven't made a vertical signature in a long time, so this'll be a nice change of pace.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

You did amazing!~ Definitely deserved 2nd place!!! Congrats once again!!! >//v//< Honestly I was about to use that same render LOL But when I saw you post your entry I was like "OH SNAP okay going to re-do my sig I made a month ago using same render, but different program XD ) Ahahaha!~


----------



## derezzed (Aug 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You did amazing!~ Definitely deserved 2nd place!!! Congrats once again!!! >//v//< Honestly I was about to use that same render LOL But when I saw you post your entry I was like "OH SNAP okay going to re-do my sig I made a month ago using same render, but different program XD ) Ahahaha!~



Oh wow, I'm actually in the same boat. At first I was going to use a different render - a render of Charizard - but then I saw Cam,'s entry and I decided to switch to Ace, lmao. Weird how things work out, huh? That Ace render was so easy to work with, too... so sorry about "stealing" it, in a way 
But thanks, your signature was very nice as well!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Oh wow, I'm actually in the same boat. At first I was going to use a different render - a render of Charizard - but then I saw Cam,'s entry and I decided to switch to Ace, lmao. Weird how things work out, huh? That Ace render was so easy to work with, too... so sorry about "stealing" it, in a way
> But thanks, your signature was very nice as well!



LOOL!~ Omg ahaha wow XD And yeah I saw that!! I was like YESSS!~ ahahaha and pfftttt nope you didn't steal anything ahaha if anything you just helped me decide which one I was going to use for that entry XD I was going to make both the ace sig and the ace and marco sig and decide which ones best and use it for my entry ahahah


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 11, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Oh wow, I'm actually in the same boat. At first I was going to use a different render - a render of Charizard - but then I saw Cam,'s entry and I decided to switch to Ace, lmao. Weird how things work out, huh? That Ace render was so easy to work with, too... so sorry about "stealing" it, in a way
> But thanks, your signature was very nice as well!


hahaha, I wasn't even gonna use Charizard! I only did it cause Im doing that pokemon challenge and I happened to get Charizard on the randomizer lmao. Sorry hahaha. But your sig was amazing!


----------



## derezzed (Aug 11, 2015)

Cam said:


> hahaha, I wasn't even gonna use Charizard! I only did it cause Im doing that pokemon challenge and I happened to get Charizard on the randomizer lmao. Sorry hahaha. But your sig was amazing!



What is with everyone and picking/switching renders? Lmao. No need to apologize, though! Charizard just seemed like a logical choice because everything related to fire screams "CHARIZARD" to me 

Anyways, thank you for the compliment! I loved the lighting on your entry, by the way. I think I already mentioned that in my vote post, but it was really good! :-]


----------



## derezzed (Aug 15, 2015)

✪ UPDATE
The icons in this post are of just Orphan Black and Steven Universe. I normally have more series diversity in my icon posts but this time... yeah, no 
Anyways, OB is my favorite live action TV show, no contest, and its third season ended a few weeks ago so I had to do something with the screencaps I hoarded. Lmao. (And by the way, y'know, if you're looking for a TV show to watch... go for Orphan Black. You won't regret it. It has literally EVERYTHING. Tatiana Maslany is such a good actor that sometimes I don't even think she's real.)
Ah, and as for Steven Universe, it's a really good show as well! It's pretty much blown up everywhere so I doubt I have to say much more about it haha. The characters are great, the art style is stunning, and the soundtrack is amazing. There you go.

But yeah, update details aside, I'm quite pleased with how this batch turned out, considering my complete lighting weakness. At this point I like to think I'm good at most aspects of iconing, but lighting is definitely what I'm the worst at. If I even decide to enhance lighting in the first place, I'll normally just slap on a gradient and a few light textures (occasionally) and call it a day. Going past that is almost always a pain for me to implement, since I literally force it on, but I'm satisfied with the results, so I hope you enjoy! :-]

✪ ICONS
*100x100*
IMAGES:
[15] STEVEN UNIVERSE (Pearl, Garnet, Amethyst, Connie, Sardonyx, Ruby, Sapphire)
[25] ORPHAN BLACK (Sarah, Helena, Delphine, Cosima, Krystal, Alison)
[40] TOTAL


Spoiler
































































































































*150x150*
IMAGES: 
[11] STEVEN UNIVERSE (Garnet, Ruby, Sapphire, Sardonyx, Sugilite, the cool kids + Steven, Ruby, Sapphire, Rose Quartz, Opal)
[11] TOTAL


Spoiler









































✪ TAGS




My entry for the 23rd SOTW contest :-]
And no, I can't stop making everything red.

Ah, also, one last thing YEAH I ALREADY KNOW MY POSTS ARE HELLA LONG BUT BEAR WITH ME: school will be starting up for me again really soon. This isn't exactly bad news, as I do plan to keep updating consistently, but there will probably be a lot more large pieces. I can't say for sure but you can probably expect more diverse stuff in the future ;-]


----------



## Kess (Aug 16, 2015)

ohh these are so nice! I used to make all kinds of graphics/gifsets/photosets on tumblr and your gallery is very inspirational!


----------



## derezzed (Aug 17, 2015)

Kess said:


> ohh these are so nice! I used to make all kinds of graphics/gifsets/photosets on tumblr and your gallery is very inspirational!



Thank you! I get inspiration from websites like tumblr as well (especially for my large pieces) so it's nice to know that the same goes for my gallery haha.
Out of the types of art that you mentioned, I haven't really got into GIF-making, but I do plan on learning more about it in the future :-]

Thanks again for the comment, I appreciate it \o/


----------



## derezzed (Aug 24, 2015)

✪ UPDATE
I mentioned before that I was going to write some icon tutorials, and I'm almost finished with two. I'll be posting those once I get the .PSDs together, so it'll take a few days. I've been overloaded with math, which I hate. Blegh.
But for now, I have some other goodies (TEXTURES) and some miscellaneous sketches. Enjoy ;-]

✪ RESOURCES
I came across some book pages with interesting designs, so I decided to make a texture set out of them. This was originally intended for my own use but then I thought others might find them useful, so I decided to share them :-]



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Click on the thumbnails to see the full size images. To view them all together, click here.
(To download the entire texture pack via imgur, scroll down to the bottom and click the blue 'Download' link on the right, next to 'Embed'.)
There are 19 total, and each texture is around 4720x4668 pixels (roughly 7.8in x 7.8in), give or take a few.

These textures are completely free to use for any project, and no credit is required. (I did just scan them in and crop them, anyway.) However, redistributing is *not* allowed.

✪ DRAWINGS
First week back at school was pretty boring. I ended up doodling a bit during some classes last week, haha.
To provide some explanation, my head is only ever filled with random things when I want to draw. 



 




Again, these are thumbnails, so click on them if you want to see the (ginormous) full images.


----------



## Toot (Aug 25, 2015)

Awesome stuff mate. I'm loving those crystal gem avis.


----------



## derezzed (Aug 25, 2015)

GodToot said:


> Awesome stuff mate. I'm loving those crystal gem avis.



Thank you! They are some personal favorite of mine as well ;-] 
It's honestly so easy to make graphics with SU screencaps since everything is so damn colorful.

---

Just edited the opening post so that it has an 'Updates' section now, to make the thread easier to navigate/look through.
I should've done this a long time ago, tbh.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 25, 2015)

Your icons are always impressive.


----------



## derezzed (Aug 25, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Your icons are always impressive.



Thanks for the compliment! I do like being creative with them. Probably stems from the fact that I often feel the need to cram in as much stuff as I can no matter what type of graphic I'm working on, haha.


----------



## derezzed (Sep 6, 2015)

✪ UPDATE

I got an icon tutorial written, finally. Though it's honestly more of a coloring tutorial. You can check it out [here].
If I ever finish Once I finish writing the entire icon tutorial compilation set I'll probably make a masterpost in the GFX Resources thread. But for now, enjoy this one I suppose.


Spoiler: Preview










Basically, that tutorial reveals my secret for isolated colorings ;-]
If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask me about it. (The tut kind of specifically shows you how to do a black and white + red isolated coloring, but other colors are possible too.)

Also, might as well post my SOTW24 entry here;





So in terms of art this update is pretty small, but I have plans for a lot more stuff in the future. Today I realized I have a SEVERE lack of One Piece and Fairy Tail graphics, so I'll probably be doing icons for those two series in the upcoming months or so (in that order). I got motivated since I recently re-read the entirety of OP and the lastest FT chapters were just... so damn good, wow. 

Also, I haven't done anything GIF-related in a while, so I'll be opening an art shop for that soon \o/
You can expect it to be up around Monday/Tuesday, depends on how long it takes me to get everything looked over.


----------



## derezzed (Sep 18, 2015)

✪ UPDATE

It's been a while, so it's about time I posted some new stuff! Fortunately I'm getting into the habit of updating more frequently, since I used to post new graphics every 3 months in some of my older galleries.... yeah. 

Anyways, I opened a shop last week, and here are the wallpapers I got requested to do so far:



 

 

 

 

 


(Click on thumbnails to view in full)
*These pieces were custom-made for Jint, Lilliee, Kanaa, and Hatori (respectively), so they are not intended for public use.*

Luckily, art shop requests don't take up too much of my free time at all, so I've been working on some icons (yes, more icons, I always do this) for a future all-One Piece dump. That'll probably be coming sometime in October.


----------



## derezzed (Oct 10, 2015)

✪ UPDATE

More wallpaper requests:


 

 

 

 

 

 
(Click on the thumbnails to view in full)
Art featured in the wallpapers are by Jint, Alvery, ardrey, and Kyukon :-]
*These pieces were custom-made for Jint, MayorEvvie, Alvery, and Kairi-Kitten (respectively), so they are not intended for public use.*

Other shop stuff:



















Also, I've been getting asks about how I do wallpaper composition and complex iconing. Long story short: I thought the best way to become a better graphic artist was to try out _everything_, so now my style is literally on rotation and I try to fit as much stuff as I can on my canvas. My 100x100 icons are more complicated than they need to be because of this, lol. People like it though, so check out the layer-by-layer GIFs in the spoiler if you want to come across some of my secrets, I suppose 


Spoiler: does this even count as a tutorial



✪ ICONS







































YES, THIS IS A PREVIEW OF THE ICONS I HAVE PREPARED FOR MY NEXT ICON DUMP. It's not a coincidence they're all One Piece; I've been saying I had a One Piece dump prepared for a long time, lol. Will be posting it soon, once I get 40+ icons together. What can I say, I just like to post in bulk. 

✪ WALLPAPERS










Oh, and one last thing- I coded something yesterday for one of my other forum gallery threads, and I got the header part done. Hoping to get the rest coded tomorrow, but I'm satisfied with how it looks so far! I mainly like to code layouts that demand attention, so red/white/black is my staple color scheme, honestly.


Spoiler: sample header








Only a static preview because I have no fancy effects or transitions going on; I can't use JavaScript or anything too complicated for thread layouts. Only HTML + inline CSS is allowed... RIP me. Translating this into the BB code version is not going to be fun.

Also, I would have used Bebas Neue (a.k.a. the sexiest font known to man) as the main font but unfortunately that's not a default on most forums. WHICH NEEDS TO BE CHANGED, DAMNIT.


----------



## himeki (Oct 10, 2015)

derezzed said:


> ✪ UPDATE
> 
> More wallpaper requests:
> 
> ...


Looks awesome!


----------



## derezzed (Oct 10, 2015)

^ Thank you ;-]
I'll be posting even more awesome stuff in the future, hopefully at dates that aren't too far apart from each other, haha. I've done pretty good so far with updating; I haven't fallen into my "post once every three months" trap yet, lmao.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 10, 2015)

UGH YOUR STUFF IS SO GREAT HOW HAVE I NEVER LOOKED BEFORE WTF
your graphics are amazing ;A;

( oh god i fell into the 'post once every three months' trap )^: )


----------



## derezzed (Oct 10, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> UGH YOUR STUFF IS SO GREAT HOW HAVE I NEVER LOOKED BEFORE WTF
> your graphics are amazing ;A;
> 
> ( oh god i fell into the 'post once every three months' trap )^: )



I UPDATE AT WEIRD TIMES AND THEN I LIKE TO POST ON EVERYONE ELSE'S THREAD AFTER UPDATING MY OWN, this literally always happens lmao. My thread is like the subtlest one here, probably 
And wow, thank you!! I mostly do hobby graphics at the moment but I'll be doing a lot more large pieces for my personal portfolio in the future, when my life's not centering around exams -_-;

I feel you girl.... once you get into that rhythm, you never get out...
(but ahh thanks again for the nice comment c: )


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 10, 2015)

derezzed said:


> I UPDATE AT WEIRD TIMES AND THEN I LIKE TO POST ON EVERYONE ELSE'S THREAD AFTER UPDATING MY OWN, this literally always happens lmao. My thread is like the subtlest one here, probably
> And wow, thank you!! I mostly do hobby graphics at the moment but I'll be doing a lot more large pieces for my personal portfolio in the future, when my life's not centering around exams -_-;
> 
> I feel you girl.... once you get into that rhythm, you never get out...
> (but ahh thanks again for the nice comment c: )



i know how it feels :C good luck on your exams and the bigger pieces!! i know youll do an awesome job  i can only dream i could be this good at gfx one day omfg (hint: i wont be LOL)


----------



## Miharu (Oct 12, 2015)

derezzed said:


> ✪ UPDATE
> 
> More wallpaper requests:
> 
> ...



FRICK ONE PIECE YESSS AND AHHH I LOVE SEEING YOUR WORKS!! ; v; Amazing as always!!!! I can't wait to see more and the full one piece icon set omfg


----------



## derezzed (Oct 12, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> i know how it feels :C good luck on your exams and the bigger pieces!! i know youll do an awesome job  i can only dream i could be this good at gfx one day omfg (hint: i wont be LOL)



AHH I THOUGHT I ALREADY REPLIED, DAMNIT. This is late ;-;
But thank you (again)!! And ahh I'm convinced you'd be hella good at GFX if you focused on that but you chose to focus on drawing and because of that YOUR DRAWINGS ARE SO FREAKING GOOD, HAVING GREAT GRAPHIC SKILLS ON TOP OF THAT WOULD PROBABLY MAKE YOU PAST GOD-TIER OR SOMETHING IDK.
Stay amazing, you ;-]



Miharu said:


> FRICK ONE PIECE YESSS AND AHHH I LOVE SEEING YOUR WORKS!! ; v; Amazing as always!!!! I can't wait to see more and the full one piece icon set omfg



YE I realized I had a severe lack of One Piece icons so I was like "this needs to be fixed". Will have everything ready to be posted later on this month :-D
(I'll definitely let you know about it haha)

Your feedback is always appreciated, Miharu ;-]


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 12, 2015)

They look amazing as always! 

Also I agree about ShiroHibiki. Youd be awesome if you worked towards it.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 12, 2015)

derezzed said:


> AHH I THOUGHT I ALREADY REPLIED, DAMNIT. This is late ;-;
> But thank you (again)!! And ahh I'm convinced you'd be hella good at GFX if you focused on that but you chose to focus on drawing and because of that YOUR DRAWINGS ARE SO FREAKING GOOD, HAVING GREAT GRAPHIC SKILLS ON TOP OF THAT WOULD PROBABLY MAKE YOU PAST GOD-TIER OR SOMETHING IDK.
> Stay amazing, you ;-]



STOP FLATTERING ME YOURE NOT ALLOWED TO, ILL NOT HEAR ANOTHER WORD OF IT
no really i have no clue how to use photoshop lmfao im so bad
GOD-TIER MY ASS, _UR_ GOD TIER )<


----------



## derezzed (Oct 12, 2015)

Cam said:


> They look amazing as always!
> 
> Also I agree about ShiroHibiki. Youd be awesome if you worked towards it.



Thanks dude, it's just as great to hear positive feedback as it is to get concrit ;-]
(IKR)



Shirohibiki said:


> STOP FLATTERING ME YOURE NOT ALLOWED TO, ILL NOT HEAR ANOTHER WORD OF IT
> no really i have no clue how to use photoshop lmfao im so bad
> GOD-TIER MY ASS, _UR_ GOD TIER )<



THAT IS COMPLETELY RIDICULOUS BECAUSE I FEEL LIKE YOUR EGO NEEDS TO BE A LITTLE MORE INFLATED... it makes no sense if I'm god-tier while you're saying that you're not god tier too :-O

And ahh I was actually surprised when I learned that you don't use Photoshop; I guess I just normally assume everyone does, whether it's for drawing or making graphics xD;;
SAI sounds a lot snazzier for drawing though, when I had the trial version (which I downloaded just for kicks because HOW DOES ONE EVEN DRAW SOMETHING IDK) I was amazed at how streamlined everything was. Just, I had no clue how to use it because I already got used to PS's complications and the thought of an actual user-friendly program was only known as a concept to me.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 13, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Thanks dude, it's just as great to hear positive feedback as it is to get concrit ;-]
> (IKR)
> 
> 
> ...



no man im just dumb af i didnt even know how to make gradient text LOL. i literally do not touch photoshop unless i need to. it might do me well to use it, but i really do like sai. BUT YEAH I FEEL U ITS HARD TO GET USED TO THE OTHER WHEN YOURE USED TO ONE

Um excuse Me it makes perfect sense because you are and im not. just the Facts. i have these papers right here stating it, signed by jesus himself actually


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> no man im just dumb af i didnt even know how to make gradient text LOL. i literally do not touch photoshop unless i need to. it might do me well to use it, but i really do like sai. BUT YEAH I FEEL U ITS HARD TO GET USED TO THE OTHER WHEN YOURE USED TO ONE
> 
> Um excuse Me it makes perfect sense because you are and im not. just the Facts. i have these papers right here stating it, signed by jesus himself actually



Gradient text isnt the easiest thing lmao. It took me several months to figure it out lmao. But maybe its easier in PS? Idk. But that isnt something that makes you awful lmao.

You're both god-tier and Im just a lil peasant.


----------



## derezzed (Oct 31, 2015)

✪ UPDATE

Did a theme set for a friend of mine over on another forum; she's a huge fan of Jinx from League of Legends, so I ended up using that one Jinx render that probably every tag maker has used once in their life. Lmao.














I coded some text boxes on top of the tags as well but since TBT doesn't allow CSS I'll just leave a screenshot of what the complete signatures looks like:


Spoiler: click









Did some other graphics too; here are three of my most recent SOTW entries, two signatures I made for KainAronoele and xCherryskyx (upon request), and a wallpaper of Satsuki Kiryuin from Kill la Kill that I put together for myself. 





















Spoiler: wallpaper











SO OBVIOUSLY, THIS ISN'T MY ONE PIECE UPDATE. BASICALLY, I LIED. I'LL BE POSTING IT SOMETIME NEXT WEEK.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 1, 2015)

How long does it take to create one of those banners / signatures? I spend about 45 minutes on mine, but they're really crap xD


----------



## derezzed (Nov 1, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> How long does it take to create one of those banners / signatures? I spend about 45 minutes on mine, but they're really crap xD



It depends; though in general I get personal graphics done faster and I spend more time on requested graphics, haha. 

The Jinx stuff took an hour altogether, though that's because I was being nitpicky; the tags are actually pretty simplistic!
As for the SOTW entries, they normally take an average of an hour and a half to complete. I decide what I want to do beforehand, which cuts down on a time a bit.


----------



## derezzed (Nov 4, 2015)

Here it is, that OP update I've been talking about for the past MONTHS. So I'm here to confirm that I'm not all talk, and I can actually get things done, lmao. Ngl I was going to wait until Saturday to post this but I had time so I figured I'd just dump everything right now.

Real talk, anything icon-related thing I've done is at least satisfactory, but idk what I was doing the past two months to be this good. This set is honestly one of my best; I was seriously on a different level. Lol, don't mind me just talking about myself like I'm the **** over here.

But yeah, enjoy... I know I'll have at least 10 of these on rotate for the next few months, haha. Literally everything is a personal favorite of mine.

[67] ONE PIECE (Sabo, Perona, Whitey Bay, Brook, Luffy, Law, Shakkie, Baby 5, Zoro, Robin, Usopp, Nami, Chopper, Monet, Boa Hancock, Corazon, Mihawk, Koala, Basil Hawkins, Tashigi, Doflamingo, Violet, Bartolomeo, Sanji, Bepo, Franky, Jewelry Bonney)
[67] TOTAL


Spoiler: ONE PIECE

















































































































































































































[09] 4 WALLS - F(X)
[13] RED LIGHT - F(X)
[18] DUMB DUMB - RED VELVET
[01] POKEMON 
[41] TOTAL
These were done in the "after computer crash" era... specifically last weekend. Made them just to get into the swing of things, and because f(x) was giving me feels. I threw in Red Velvet too because why the hell not?
Unfortunately I ran out of time and couldn't icon SNSD, but I will!! Eventually!!



Spoiler: OTHER





































































































































[108] GRAND TOTAL
Yeah, *108*... lol bye, I won't be making any more until 2017.


----------



## Palamon (Nov 4, 2015)

Nice icons as always!

=Filler post until I'm not sleepy.=


----------



## Miharu (Nov 5, 2015)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS THOSE OP ICONS AHHHH <333333333333 YOUR ICONS ARE AMAZING AS ALWAYSSS XD


----------



## Palamon (Nov 6, 2015)

REAL POST, with past favorites, ten as, provided in the spoiler. Anyway, always love your icons, *jealousy whistle.*



Spoiler















 (These three are fun okay), 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























Yeahhh, these ten. I feel like they stick out above the rest, and for various reasons, but I'm not sure how to put it, so! THERE WE ARE.


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 7, 2015)

Your icons are as great as ever!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

Dude those are some top class icons o:


----------



## derezzed (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS THOSE OP ICONS AHHHH <333333333333 YOUR ICONS ARE AMAZING AS ALWAYSSS XD



THANK YOU, YOUR LATEST STUFF IS AMAZING AS WELL!
What I was really glad to find out was that One Piece has a lot of high quality manga scans, haha. Making icons for the series was easier than usual because of that. I had a lot of inspiration too, of course. Not that I associate every OP character with a meme or something.



Palamon said:


> REAL POST, with past favorites, ten as, provided in the spoiler. Anyway, always love your icons, *jealousy whistle.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Always nice to hear from you, Pala ;-]
Though I'm actually pretty surprised you picked some of my Marina stuff as your ultimate favorites. Did Aaron influence you or something? Lmao.



Cam said:


> Your icons are as great as ever!



Thanks Cam; if you ever want to get into more complex/advanced icon-making as well you can always hmu ;-]



Aerate said:


> Dude those are some top class icons o:



Haha I appreciate the comment dude.
I'd honestly be concerned if my icons weren't "top class" considering how long I've been doing them. They were actually what kept me from becoming completely rusty with Photoshop for about a year and a half.
( I'll have to stop by and comment on your gallery later on, by the way. Haven't written a c+c post in a while :-x )


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Haha I appreciate the comment dude.
> I'd honestly be concerned if my icons weren't "top class" considering how long I've been doing them. They were actually what kept me from becoming completely rusty with Photoshop for about a year and a half.
> ( I'll have to stop by and comment on your gallery later on, by the way. Haven't written a c+c post in a while :-x )


That's impressive man; icons are something which don't require as much effort due to its dimensions but it still can be something to keep your head in the game lol.

Oh I'd really love that, my skills have got so damn rusty, it's gonna be hard to catch up and some C&C would be immense help. :')


----------



## derezzed (Nov 7, 2015)

Aerate said:


> That's impressive man; icons are something which don't require as much effort due to its dimensions but it still can be something to keep your head in the game lol.
> 
> Oh I'd really love that, my skills have got so damn rusty, it's gonna be hard to catch up and some C&C would be immense help. :')



Icons actually require more effort if you want branch away from the norm! In fact, I usually spend about an entire day planning final compositions before I even get around to churning out a set. Why? Because icons are the hardest graphic to develop a style for. There are three things that essentially everyone does when making them - coloring, cropping, and sharpening - and if you want to set yourself apart, you've got to do something new on top of mastering all of that. 
Larger pieces do offer a bit more variety in terms of manipulation, which does mean that they require more effort per piece, but in terms of cementing a style - it's notably easier to do so with larger pieces. 

And concerning the dimensions argument, I have to say - working on a canvas of 100x100 doesn't negatively impact the amount of effort you can put in an icon, lol. I think that, once a graphic maker realizes how much space 100x100 is, they start to get more experimental. That's exactly what happened with me, and now I can fit 3+ images into a standard icon no problem, while keeping the main focuses intact and adding a ****load of textures on top. The size isn't prohibiting me much, obviously. There's more than enough space, and this is coming from someone who makes _wallpapers_ crowded. 
PRO TIP TO ANY ASPIRING COMPLEX ICON MAKERS OUT THERE - Don't let size limit you from going all out ;-]

Damn, I totally went on a rant here, but y'know, this is what happens when you have really strong opinions about a certain topic. I didn't intend to completely refute what you said, by the way; just decided to type this as insight for my process / how I got my icons "top class", apparently. I really appreciate the compliment, again ;-]

Anyways, I'll get to commenting sometime... maybe in a few days, ahaha. Once I get more time to actually write detailed c+c posts. I don't like slacking in that department


----------



## derezzed (Nov 14, 2015)

✪ UPDATE

What am I doing back here so early?? 
Well, I was working on some stuff for another personal portfolio website, and I decided to dump some mock-ups (among other things) here. 

*LOWPOLY ART*


 

 

 

 


Click thumbnails to view the full-size images

I've had an interest in lowpoly for a while, and I finally decided to try it out a few days ago. I basically just grabbed a stock photo and got to work, haha. So my first attempt was far from good. [This] is what my first SVG-based lowpoly looked like.

The most glaring flaw is the fact that details can't be made out. Of course, with lowpoly, you do have to abandon the idea of complete precision, but by using bigger triangles to cut down on time, I made a piece that's not very recognizable. That being said, I tried out a new approach. Translation: I sucked it up and used smaller triangles. It ended up being worth the extra time, to my relief. I'm really satisfied with how detailed the results are. I've been fiddling around with mesh settings and etc too, which is shown in the other pieces. Right now I can only do landscapes and images with less lines/detail, but I'll be working on that, haha.

In fact, I would love suggestions for my next lowpoly stuff :-O
If not, I'll just lowpoly basketball, which I don't think anyone wants to see LMAO

*LOGO*
Branding mockup featuring my new logo:





Check out the case study below if you want to read about the process.


Spoiler: CASE STUDY



I got _really_ dissatisfied with my previous portfolio logo, so I decided to re-do it. (For reference, [this] is what the original logo looked like.) It's nice and simplistic, with the most distinctive features being the solid square stroke around the text and the unique traits of the font used (Track). I had every reason to be satisfied with it, as it was clean and minimalist... but that was the problem. It wasn't a good representation of my style. That, and it took all of five minutes to make.

A logo is the face of a project or company, so you have to have a clear objective first and foremost. Unfortunately, I learned this AFTER making my new logo. I went into Photoshop without so much as a sketch; I only had an idea that came to me in the middle of the night after waking up from a particularly crazy dream. Hopefully, that explains why the first re-made logo I created looks terrible. Here it is, in all its ****ing ugly glory:


​Click to see full-size... if you dare
The background is transparent btw, imgur just has a thing where it inserts a black background beneath thumbnails of transparent stuff

So I'm going to pick apart that goddamn eyesore. It has too many colors, and it would make me seem like a TV company. Don't ask me what I was thinking, because I OBVIOUSLY WASN'T THINKING AT ALL. My mind was drawing such a blank that I legitimately thought using a TV color bars cube as a logo base for my graphic design portfolio would be a good idea.

After tolerating the design for a grand total of three hours, I finally moved on over to the drawing pad. I took what I liked about the re-design - the cube/square theme - and worked off of that. I have four 'N's in my name, so I initially drew a four walls/squares logo, with a stylized N emblazoned in each diagonal square. I liked the concept, but unfortunately it seemed rather flat and uninteresting to me. So, the challenge was - how do I create a 3-dimensional logo?

That question was the turning point. Think, the heavens opening and angelic music sounding. Or something, idk. After further experimentation with skew and distortion, I settled upon the logo design which I use now. At first, the text on all three visible sides of the cube were contained in square strokes, but I later removed the stroke from the top and right sides, to show less confinement and more freedom/flexibility. The final step was to add a drop shadow - which helps the logo stand out from webpages that may match the text color of a side - and with that, the design was finalized.



*WEBSITE MOCKUP*
Click thumbnails to view the full-size images


 


featuring my hobby portfolio website; if you want to check it out, link is in the OP.
And just to clarify- the website itself isn't new (I've had it up since July). Only the mockup's new. I just wanted to show off the new header  
I would use RTJ's album art everywhere if I didn't stop myself tbh.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 16, 2015)

oh wooooooow im a jerk and havent checked in a while bUT

IM SO IMPRESSED, BY THOSE ICONS AND BY YOUR PORTFOLIO STUFF... OH WOW... YOURE A TRUE PROFESSIONAL I CANT EVEN UNDERSTAND HALF OF THAT

im so envious of people who are good at designing like you!! you have a real knack for coming up with clever ways to compose things! youre definitely going to go far with this talent :'D


----------



## derezzed (Nov 16, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh wooooooow im a jerk and havent checked in a while bUT
> 
> IM SO IMPRESSED, BY THOSE ICONS AND BY YOUR PORTFOLIO STUFF... OH WOW... YOURE A TRUE PROFESSIONAL I CANT EVEN UNDERSTAND HALF OF THAT
> 
> im so envious of people who are good at designing like you!! you have a real knack for coming up with clever ways to compose things! youre definitely going to go far with this talent :'D



Oh what, you're not a jerk :-O
Even if you were, I'd totally forgive in a heartbeat you since your art is so good.

Besides, the main reason why I make gallery threads on forums is to increase my audience/expose my work to more people; I don't really do it for the replies or anything. Replying doesn't mean you're automatically on a subscription either, haha. 
Though it definitely sucks to see other members' threads go without comments after a few updates, which is why I try to comment on a lot of threads here. I just don't care about them as much for my personal thread because I already get the critique I need to improve from graphic/art-centric comms. (Which I would suggest any aspiring artist to do, since posting stuff on a subforum of an Animal Crossing board isn't the best, you know?) 
But don't get me wrong; the positive vibes here are awesome and I love how helpful the regulars are. The activity in the art sections are amazing as well... and now that I think about it, it's pretty impressive for a forum that's not even art-based. 

WELL I WENT ON A BIT OF RANT THERE, but ahh you are so nice yet again ;-;
Making professional stuff honestly isn't that hard! Sometimes I find it a lot easier than doing hobby graphics. People usually want a minimalist design, so I can't be obsessive about details like I usually am, for one thing. I'm slowly trying to shake off the feeling that everything's too simplistic, lmao.

Oh wow, thank you! Idk if I'll even go into a graphic design-related field in the future though; web development is the most attractive to me now, haha. But design is something I really enjoy, so I've started doing some volunteer design work. Really enjoying it so far, because I get to help awesome organizations without even leaving my house. The dream, tbh.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 17, 2015)

no no, i know, but i like to keep tabs on some threads just cause. youre a sweetheart <3 i agree. honestly im not helpful at all im trash at complimenting and cant critique so i dk why i even talk iogmfhgfhgfh

i can see how minimalist would be easier, but i dont even mean just that... i mean coming up with teh design in the first place. ive never been good at it. sure i can make characters but they generally all look the same and have boring clothes lmfao. so, i admire designers like you  

and oh wow, good luck!! i wish you the best in that! i bet youll land a big job in not time 8D


----------



## derezzed (Jan 17, 2016)

✪ *UPDATE*
Decided to update while waiting for the pizza guy to come over. It's about time I updated, since the last one was about two months ago. Yikes.

✪ *ICONS*
[09] *LIFE IS STRANGE* (Max, Chloe, Warren)
[03] *GIRLS' GENERATION - YOU THINK* (Taeyeon, Seohyun, Tiffany)
[09] *GIRLS' GENERATION - MR.MR.* (Yoona, Hyoyeon, Jessica, Yuri, Sooyoung, Sunny)
[21] *RWBY* (Yang, Ruby, Neo, Mercury, Cinder, Pyrrha, Blake, Weiss, Nora, Coco, Jaune, Lie Ren)
[01] *STEVEN UNIVERSE* (Amethyst)
[10] *TWICE* (Momo, Nayeon, Jihyo, Dahyun, Mina, Chaeyoung, Sana, Jungyeon, Tzuyu)
[07] *STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS* (Rey, Finn, Captain Phasma, Kylo Ren, misc stormtroopers)
[26] *MISC MUSICIANS* (Janelle Monae, Lorde, FKA Twigs, M.I.A., EXID, Rihanna, Esperanza Spalding)
[86] TOTAL

CAN YOU SEE IT, once I got close to the end I started getting addicted to putting textures on Exclusion again. I got rid of that habit years ago because the colorful/shiny look was the trendy thing, but... yeah, I always preferred making grungy stuff. I'll be switching between a lot of styles in the future, apparently. As if I don't already.
I have uncensored versions of icons with swear words; I just don't post them here


Spoiler










































































































































































































































































Some other stuff I plan to icon within this year hopefully: Fairy Tail, Haikyuu S2, Noragami, K, and misc female groups/celebs (always lmao)

✪ *LP COLLECTION: MUSIC*
I started a LP (large piece) collection for graphics related to some of my favorite artists/songs/albums. I only have the introduction pages done atm. (Click the thumbnails below to view.)


 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 


In the end, those pages will be the most simplistic. That should've been a relief while I was editing them, but my brain was constantly saying "oh my god anton are you sure this is finished?? are you sure?? DO WE NEED TO ADD ANOTHER THING TO IT?? PLEASE"

Next LPs will be done by my next update, if things go my way. Literally every time I opened PS the past month, all I could do was make icons. Fml.


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

omg those icons are amazing!!


----------



## derezzed (Jan 17, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> omg those icons are amazing!!



Thank you! ;-]
Usually I only make like 50 but I went overboard this time since I had so many ideas. Sometimes it's easy for me and sometimes it's not, haha.

---

I just now realized that I forgot to post some photos I took during my vacation in that update; I'll probably get around to posting those tomorrow :-I
or tuesday


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 17, 2016)

I SEE TWICE IN THERE.....BLLE.S..S


also dang your graphics are amazing :^0 really crisp and bright i love it


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 18, 2016)

I loved your rant on post 61 ... Well said! ... and I have seen evidence of your positive encouragement to other art threads  Thank you 
And just wanted to say that I am blown away by your creative genius and artistic ability ... (I am particularly admiring your faux movie posters!!) Love, love love them!! ... Well, I love all of it!


----------



## derezzed (Jan 23, 2016)

SORRY ABOUT THE LATE REPLIES GUYS, I had a ton of work and then I decided to pick up a video game in the middle of the week... which was not a good idea ugggh. Better late than never, though!



lynn105 said:


> I SEE TWICE IN THERE.....BLLE.S..S
> 
> 
> also dang your graphics are amazing :^0 really crisp and bright i love it



I LOVE TWICE. It was honestly inevitable, considering the fact that I fall for nearly every single girl group.
Thanks for the compliments ;-]
I'll make sure to deliver the same quality in the future!



The Pennifer said:


> I loved your rant on post 61 ... Well said! ... and I have seen evidence of your positive encouragement to other art threads  Thank you
> And just wanted to say that I am blown away by your creative genius and artistic ability ... (I am particularly admiring your faux movie posters!!) Love, love love them!! ... Well, I love all of it!



It's no problem, I like spreading the love. 
And wow thanks so much for the positive feedback; I always appreciate things like that, I have to admit, haha.
(That being said, you should totally keep up with the great art too! You've definitely got artistic ability too ;-] )

---

Well, in my last post I mentioned that I was going to post my photos... on Monday or Tuesday, lmao. You can see how that went. I got swamped with irl things. My load's lightened up though, fortunately.
I'll be updating tomorrow, I swear!!


----------



## m12 (Jan 23, 2016)

Good stuff! I've used some of the tutorials that you might've used since I recognize some of the effects on a lot of them!
I also like your name. Tron is my crack.


----------



## derezzed (Jan 23, 2016)

m12 said:


> Good stuff! *I've used some of the tutorials that you might've used since I recognize some of the effects on a lot of them!*
> I also like your name. Tron is my crack.



@ the stuff in your post I bolded: I laughed when I read that, because I'm a complete tutorial hoarder. I hoard those things like no tomorrow, since I admire a bunch of tag makers and I slightly change my style frequently with stuff like signatures. 
But nowadays I like smudging a lot, which my younger self would not have believed, tbh. It's probably become my thing for now, at least.

You're also literally the only person I've come across here who knows the origin of my username. Kudos to you, haha. 
Not a _huge_ fan of Tron, I have to say, but I like it enough, and the word's cool. Which is really what matters.
Thanks for the comment ;-]


----------



## Kanaa (Jan 23, 2016)

dfnskadjfakjsh I SEE A KUROO ICON...i'm using it and no one can stop me ahhahhahahhahahdhahahahsh 

gr8 8/8 i love all your work <333 bless


----------



## derezzed (Jan 24, 2016)

Kanaa said:


> dfnskadjfakjsh I SEE A KUROO ICON...i'm using it and no one can stop me ahhahhahahhahahdhahahahsh
> 
> gr8 8/8 i love all your work <333 bless



That's actually one of my personal favorites ;-]
Too bad I probably won't be able to icon Kuroo seriously anymore LMAO. I swear the next time I do Haikyuu all of Kuroo's icons will have memes all over it or something. I'm sorry.

BUT YEAH, YOU'RE SERIOUSLY SO SWEET!! Thank you!! c:

---

I promised pictures yesterday, here they are!

✪ *PHOTOS*
I took these during my vacation in California over Christmas break. Truthfully, I have 400+ images on my Nikon's SD, but there's no way I'm uploading everything. _I would die._



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



✪ *RESOURCE*
I put together an icon guide a few days ago for an art/graphic tutorial contest over at PokeCommunity forums.
This thing is humongous and has two parts to it. Despite that, I still wasn't able to talk about every topic (I honestly only skimmed the surface) but I'm satisfied with the content :-]


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice work as always! In the update before last, I defiinitely see some improvement! Great job, man! Keep up the good work . Can't wait to see more!


----------



## derezzed (Feb 20, 2016)

Cam said:


> Nice work as always! In the update before last, I defiinitely see some improvement! Great job, man! Keep up the good work . Can't wait to see more!



Really appreciate the kind words, dude. I always like getting your input ;-]
In fact, I've resolved to make more graphics than I usually do this year, so my thread will definitely be seeing updates more often :-o
SUCH AS THIS ONE

✪ UPDATE
The past month was what I like to call "LP time". Sometimes I just want to work on a huge canvas, so I focused on making stuff for my music LP collection. 
Apparently, some are so big that imgur gave up and uploaded 2-3 of these as a .JPG instead of a .PNG. Rude.



 

 


Spoiler:  



That first FKA Twigs piece is my favorite graphic that I've ever made in my life up until this point. I love everything about it, and I honestly should, because it took forever. _I HATE BRUSHES_. I rarely use them because it takes me such a long time to decide on positioning. It's a ****ing nightmare. Unfortunately for me, my ideal grunge style involves a lot of brushing. Though once that bit was over it was smooth sailing from there. That piece is basically a base image layer + a ton of exclusion layers + brushing + a trace-over that looks like [this]. If I ever use my tablet, it's to render an image, smudge, or do crap like lazy tracing, lmao.

The M.I.A. piece has the same concept to it; the difference is that I thought of a composition for it beforehand. I have to admit, I kind of have an unhealthy obsession with exclusion, but M.I.A.'s Matangi album cover uses the exclusion mode, so I have an excuse this time B]





 

 

 


Spoiler:  



MORE TWIGS STUFF BECAUSE I'M SO GONE FOR HER. The first LP here is a prime example of me just winging an entire graphic, and the second LP is a prime example of me being unsatisfied and going back to fix the composition the next day. As for the third, I figured I'd do a LP based on "Figure 8", because that song is my jam all day every day.





 

 

 

 


Spoiler:  



These four here were actually the first few I did out of everything in this post; when I started with the LP collection, I wanted to branch out from just doing collages all the time so I decided to place my initial focus on typography. The Glitch Mob spread features some of my experiments with Photoshop's 3D (since I just used Cinema 4D for 3D before).





 

 

 

 

 




Spoiler:  



Songs from left to right (if it's not obvious): Deeper Deeper by ONE OK ROCK, Blue Gangsta by Michael Jackson, Take Shelter by Years and Years, Never Catch Me by Flying Lotus, Born Sinner by J.Cole, Q.U.E.E.N. by Janelle Monae.
Tbh that Born Sinner piece is lowkey my favorite out of this standalone set. I just knew exactly what to do for that one, which rarely happens to me. I almost always need to make elaborate plans beforehand, or I draw a blank and start doing something gimmicky. 
Maybe that's why it's relatively simplistic compared to the others. Though the reason why I didn't add anything else was because I knew I'd ruin it.

Oh yeah, and that Janelle LP? WAS A COMPLETE ***** TO DO. I need to leave a message for my future self to never do the folded text effect again and then proceed to change my mind about the text's placement more than three times. Smh.


----------



## derezzed (Mar 12, 2016)

✪ *UPDATE*
I'M ON A ROLL. It used to take me 3 months to make ~60 icons. I'm serious. I wish I could share my newfound icon efficiency secrets to my younger self.

✪ *ICONS*
[02] *FULLMETAL ALCHEMIST* (Edward, Lust)
[19] *NORAGAMI* (Kofuku, Hiyori, Yato, Bishamon, Yukine, Kazuma)
[23] *K* (Yashiro, Fushimi, Yata, Anna, Kuroh, Nagare, Yukari, Sukuna, Iwafune, Munakata)
[03] *TRANSISTOR* (Red)
[25] *THE 100* (Monty, Miller, Clarke, Bellamy, Raven, Jasper, Octavia, Lexa, Lincoln)
[13] *HOW TO GET AWAY WITH MURDER* (Annalise, Eve, Asher, Michaela, Connor, Laurel, Oliver)
[85] *TOTAL*

Random notes
- K and Noragami screencaps have great colors! Can't say the same for The 100, though; I had to do a bunch of weird crap to get any sort of color to come out. (The original greens were on point though, I give it that.)
- I _suck_ at close cropping. I almost never practice it since I'm always big on composition. If the close crop icons in this dump didn't have some type of texture layering on them, they'd be boring as hell, lol.
- I still can't believe I made 5 icons out of ONE SCENE. My brain's probably trying to tell me I'm so goddamn thirsty for a ship but I still try to deny it.
- Forget Teen Wolf, HTGAWM has one of the prettiest casts ever. Quote me on that.

PREVIEWS


















Spoiler: 85 icons (2 are GIF icons)



FULLMETAL ALCHEMIST X2 | NORAGAMI X4



















NORAGAMI X12






































NORAGAMI X3 | K: RETURN OF KINGS X3



















K: RETURN OF KINGS X18























































K: RETURN OF KINGS X2 | TRANSISTOR X3 | THE 100 X1



















THE 100 X 24









































































HOW TO GET AWAY WITH MURDER X13












































UP NEXT
Haikyuu S2, The Walking Dead, Agent Carter, Empire, and a few other series... I don't want to promise anything exactly but the next update is definitely going to be really varied, like this one is
Anticipate it


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 13, 2016)

They're so good omfg ;-;

I've tried making icons...but... jsbdhj


----------



## derezzed (Mar 13, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> They're so good omfg ;-;
> 
> I've tried making icons...but... jsbdhj



Thank you ;-]

And it's honestly not very hard! I swear. It just looks so complex because my preferred style involves chucking a lot of textures at images, haha. 
I should probably mention that I did post an icon tutorial a few posts back though, so feel free to check it out if you want to learn some of my secrets.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 13, 2016)

derezzed said:


> Thank you ;-]
> 
> And it's honestly not very hard! I swear. It just looks so complex because my preferred style involves chucking a lot of textures at images, haha.
> I should probably mention that I did post an icon tutorial a few posts back though, so feel free to check it out if you want to learn some of my secrets.




Ooh really? I'll check it out, thanks aha ;D


----------



## Kanaa (Mar 13, 2016)

ahahahahahha i love the new stuff!!! 
this one is my favorite ;^)





AHHH UR MAKING ME EXCITED FOR THE HAIKYUU ICONS !!!!


----------



## derezzed (Mar 14, 2016)

Kanaa said:


> ahahahahahha i love the new stuff!!!
> this one is my favorite ;^)
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU and ahaha you know I love your comments & feedback ;-]
Oh and there's a pretty funny story behind that icon actually, lol. I usually don't think of text when I save screencaps but when I saw that pic of Fushimi I was like "...yes. I know what to do for this."

OF COURSE, I MEAN I'M HYPED FOR THAT TOO :'-D


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2016)

Your Imagine Dragons and Deidara banners look amazing o:


----------



## derezzed (Apr 3, 2016)

Nox said:


> Your Imagine Dragons and Deidara banners look amazing o:



Thanks for the compliment, I like those too ;-]
Though tbh I have to say I'm amazed you were able to find my thread, lmao. I haven't updated in weeks and stuff gets buried pretty easily here 

This probably means I should post more often pfft

---

Anyways, I'm on break this week and I made a bunch of stuff so my next update is (most likely) coming soon :-o
Hopefully I'll get enough icons together before next month hits (lol) and get back to posting around in this section more often too :-]


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2016)

derezzed said:


> Thanks for the compliment, I like those too ;-]
> Though tbh I have to say I'm amazed you were able to find my thread, lmao. I haven't updated in weeks and stuff gets buried pretty easily here
> 
> This probably means I should post more often pfft
> ...



No problem! Also I just felt like looking at graphics on here, so I scrolled through the museum and stumbled upon your fine gallery.


----------



## Kanaa (Apr 4, 2016)

dang;; i was really excited when i saw new posts on here ; A ;

i will wait patiently.....


----------



## Dim (Apr 4, 2016)

Kanaa said:


> dang;; i was really excited when i saw new posts on here ; A ;
> 
> i will wait patiently.....


My bad haha xD


----------



## derezzed (Apr 16, 2016)

✪ *UPDATE*
Like I said a few posts back, spring break was recent for me, and halfway through I was getting tired of just marathonning shows (lmao) so I decided to get my ass in gear and start iconing again. Right now my main goal is to play the "catch up" game until I get to a point where I'm only making graphics for recent things rather than series that ended months ago.
That could probably take a few years 'cause I'm a bit SLOW

✪ *ICONS*
[38] HAIKYUU (Hinata, Kageyama, Daichi, Suga, Asahi, Nishinoya, Tanaka, Tsukishima, Yamaguchi, Kiyoko, Yachi, Iwaizumi, Kyotani, Futakuchi, Kenma, Kuroo, Bokuto, Akaashi)
[05] THE WALKING DEAD (Carol, Carl, Jesus)
[10] EMPIRE (Cookie, Porsha, Freda, Anika, Hakeem, Tiana, Jamal)
[07] AGENT CARTER (Peggy, Angie, Dottie, Jarvis)
[60] TOTAL

Random notes
- THERE IS NO WAY I'M SATISFIED WITH JUST FIVE WALKING DEAD ICONS. I'm actually planning on completing the set next time. I just cannot BELIEVE the cliffhanger we were left with during the season finale. That **** was crazy.
- How can Empire be such a popular show and have no goddamn screencap gallery? It's ridiculous. I had to download the eps and cap the show myself (though it was worth it because Empire is _incredible_).
- Tanaka was originally my favorite character in Haikyuu but as S2 went on I ended up liking Akaashi a bit more... which I think is pretty obvious here. Usually my character bias doesn't show when I make stuff but this time it did 

PREVIEWS



















Spoiler: 60 icons (2 are GIF icons)



AGENT CARTER X5
















AGENT CARTER X2 | EMPIRE X3
















EMPIRE X5
















EMPIRE X2 | THE WALKING DEAD X3
















THE WALKING DEAD X2 | HAIKYUU X3
















HAIKYUU X35


----------



## aleshapie (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice icons you got there!!


----------



## himeki (Apr 16, 2016)

OH MY GOD YOUR ICONS ARE AMAZING HOLY HELL


----------



## Palamon (Apr 16, 2016)

>logins

Ahhhhh, Anton, these icons give me life.

>Logs out.


----------



## Kanaa (Apr 16, 2016)

HEAVY BREATHING
 good **** go౦ԁ **** thats ✔ some good**** rightthere right✔there ✔✔if i do ƽaү so my self  i say so  thats what im talking about right there right there (chorus: ʳᶦᵍʰᵗ ᵗʰᵉʳᵉ) mMMMMᎷМ  НO0ОଠOOOOOОଠଠOoooᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒ        Good ****


OMfg ILY thIS IS SO GOOD HOOOOOO 
ALHFDSLKJHS SO EXCITED TO SEE THAT YOU LOVE AKAASHI SUCH A BEAUTYYYYYY

also on a side note i havent talked to you in so long cries
we need to catch up on haikyuu!!!!!!!!! screams


----------



## derezzed (Apr 17, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> Nice icons you got there!!



Thank you! ;-]
But now that I think about it, it must be kind of weird for people to see, LMAO. I doubt no one else is as passionate about 100x100 squares as I am, haha.



MayorEvvie said:


> OH MY GOD YOUR ICONS ARE AMAZING HOLY HELL



THANKS EVVIE! Your stuff has been AMAZING too, just thought I'd mention that again 
I appreciate the comment ;-]
This collection may be one of my personal favorites; I don't hate anything I've done in the past few month, which is an achievement!!



Palamon said:


> >logins
> 
> Ahhhhh, Anton, these icons give me life.
> 
> >Logs out.



LOL Pala I don't blame you, you're on a million websites. I'm surprised at how you can budget your time between them all so well. Maybe share your secrets with me.
But yeah, I'm glad my squares were able to give you life ;-]
I mean, I doubt you'd see this though, so I'll probably tweet you later haha.



Kanaa said:


> HEAVY BREATHING
> good **** go౦ԁ **** thats ✔ some good**** rightthere right✔there ✔✔if i do ƽaү so my self  i say so  thats what im talking about right there right there (chorus: ʳᶦᵍʰᵗ ᵗʰᵉʳᵉ) mMMMMᎷМ  НO0ОଠOOOOOОଠଠOoooᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒ        Good ****
> 
> 
> ...



I'M LITERALLY ON THE FLOOR RN, I honestly haven't seen that meme in a while!! WHAT A BEAUTIFUL POST ALREADY...
I'm glad you liked everything!! And yes Akaashi has stolen the #1 character spot; he practically snatched it out from under me and left me tripping I SWEAR TO GOD HE DID.

Ahhh that's true, half of it is because I'm a BUTT who didn't go on TBT that often the past month x_x
I'd rather stay active again than have random posting sprees every two weeks, which I'm working on, haha.
So I totally agree, we need to catch up on haikyuu AND ALL KINDS OF THINGS, oh my god. Thanks for the comment, you beautiful person you ;-]


----------



## himeki (Apr 17, 2016)

derezzed said:


> doubt no one else is as passionate about 100x100 squares as I am, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes but you make 100x100 squares amazing oh my god

ah thanks >-<
and yesss they are really good! random question though- how long roughly do you spend on each of these? :O


----------



## derezzed (Apr 17, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> yes but you make 100x100 squares amazing oh my god
> 
> ah thanks >-<
> and yesss they are really good! random question though- how long roughly do you spend on each of these? :O



Oooh, interesting question! This answer might be a shocker, but I spend about 20-30 minutes on average for each one.
Years ago, I'd actually spend up to an hour on a single goddamn 100x100 square; that was because I thought of composition, searched for textures, colored, and etc ALL AT THE SAME TIME. ONE AFTER THE OTHER. WHICH IS THE STUPIDEST THING EVER. 
Once I realized that, I decided to think of composition before actually starting on any graphics, and now I actually write down/sketch the ideas I have for an icon set while I'm watching the show. Once I finish marathonning the entire thing I'll have pages of ideas that I can just choose from later, which makes the process super easy ;-]


----------



## himeki (Apr 17, 2016)

derezzed said:


> Oooh, interesting question! This answer might be a shocker, but I spend about 20-30 minutes on average for each one.
> Years ago, I'd actually spend up to an hour on a single goddamn 100x100 square; that was because I thought of composition, searched for textures, colored, and etc ALL AT THE SAME TIME. ONE AFTER THE OTHER. WHICH IS THE STUPIDEST THING EVER.
> Once I realized that, I decided to think of composition before actually starting on any graphics, and now I actually write down/sketch the ideas I have for an icon set while I'm watching the show. Once I finish marathonning the entire thing I'll have pages of ideas that I can just choose from later, which makes the process super easy ;-]



oh wow! thats actually kinda quick considering i spend hours on one sig LOL


----------



## derezzed (May 22, 2016)

✪ *UPDATE*
It's been a while!! 

✪ *ICONS*
[22] THE WICKED + THE DIVINE (Amaterasu, Morrigan, Lucifer, Laura, Sakhmet, Minerva, Dionysus, Inanna, Tara, Baal, Cassandra, Baphomet)
[05] LEMONADE - BEYONCE
[12] THE WALKING DEAD (Sasha, Noah, Tyreese, Daryl, Michonne, Morgan, Andrea, Jesus)
[13] SHADOWHUNTERS (Magnus, Lydia, Clary, Isabelle, Simon, Luke, Raphael, Jace, Alec, Camille)
[08] MISC CELEBRITIES (Infinite, NCT U)
[60] TOTAL

Random notes
- If you like comic books and you haven't read The Wicked + The Divine yet, I'd recommend it. Tbqh I'm not a _huge_ fan of the plot and cast but the art is drop dead gorgeous so of course I like it, LOL. Sometimes they even invite other artists to draw some chapters; it's great :-D
- I SWEAR TO GOD, if you haven't watched Beyonce's movie for Lemonade, then I have no words for you. Lmao. It's completely your loss; you're missing out on a ton of artistry and a totally bomb album.
- Next icon dump predictions: More TWD & Shadowhunters? Definitely. And I'll also throw in some anime stuff too, since I started watching Bungou Stray Dogs a while ago and I'm planning to pick up a few series in the next few weeks or so :-]

PREVIEWS


















Spoiler: 60 icons (2 GIF icons)



THE WICKED + THE DIVINE X20
































































THE WICKED + THE DIVINE X2 | LEMONADE - BEYONCE X3
















LEMONADE - BEYONCE X2 | THE WALKING DEAD X3
















THE WALKING DEAD X5
















THE WALKING DEAD X4 | SHADOWHUNTERS X1
















SHADOWHUNTERS X10
































SHADOWHUNTERS X2 | INFINITE X3
















INFINITE X1 | NCT U X4



















SO YEAH, that's all I've got for now... It's already summer for me and I'll be going on vacation in mid-June, so I'll definitely update again before or right after :-]
CAN'T WAIT TO HAVE AN EXCUSE TO TAKE 100 PICTURES EVERY DAY


----------



## Kanaa (May 22, 2016)

aAAHHH dang i know none of the things you made this round but holy mOLY SUCH BEAUTY
;;ugh i wish it was summer vacation already for me //cries

pls update before u vacation so i don't cry in ur absence
i'll be waiting for those bokuaka, kagehina, or iwaoi matching icons too wink wonk

oooh if you're ever around we should watch boku no hero academia together!! marathon!! >8D


----------



## Miharu (May 22, 2016)

Omg your gfx are amazing as ever!!!! >//v/< I love seeing your work!!! ; v ; I can't wait to see more! <3 It always inspires me! cx


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 22, 2016)

Oh man these blow me away it's like each time you update (you were always talented) but they keep getting better :'D sorry it took so long for me to VM btw been so distracted lately lol ;; glad to see an update : D I always look here when you do hehe :')


----------



## derezzed (May 23, 2016)

Kanaa said:


> aAAHHH dang i know none of the things you made this round but holy mOLY SUCH BEAUTY
> ;;ugh i wish it was summer vacation already for me //cries
> 
> pls update before u vacation so i don't cry in ur absence
> ...



Thank you lots <33
And ahaha I definitely will!! I'll even update afterwards too, with like a huge picture dump or something, haha. It'll be great!!!
((Can't wait to work on those btw *wink wink nudge nudge*))

ALSO THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GREAT IDEA, I'll let you know when I'm free and then we can do something :-oo



Miharu said:


> Omg your gfx are amazing as ever!!!! >//v/< I love seeing your work!!! ; v ; I can't wait to see more! <3 It always inspires me! cx



Ahh, I'm glad to see you back Miharu! The compliments are always much appreciated, haha. Thank you!!
And I can't wait to see your work again either; you should really get back to updating your gallery once in a while ;-]



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh man these blow me away it's like each time you update (you were always talented) but they keep getting better :'D sorry it took so long for me to VM btw been so distracted lately lol ;; glad to see an update : D I always look here when you do hehe :')



OH MAN, YOU ARE SO SWEET. I could totally say the same to you, Kairi!
((I'm still waiting for the time you'll get back to updating your gallery too ;-] 
I always love looking through your stuff as well!!))
Also, it's no sweat! Don't worry about it c:
I feel like everyone gets distracted when it comes to VMs, lol. I know nobody who can consistently respond to all the VMs they get within the same day 

Thanks so much for the nice comments everyone!


----------



## namiieco (May 23, 2016)

W O a w


----------



## derezzed (Jun 17, 2016)

✪ *UPDATE*
Last update before I'm supposed to be on vacation!! Whoo. Once I come back I'll have a crapton of photos (MOST LIKELY) to post, but until then I have some icons + misc projects to show here :-]

✪ *ICONS*
[08] THE WALKING DEAD (Carl, Glenn, Carol, Beth)
[02] SHADOWHUNTERS (Isabelle, Lydia)
[10] TOTAL

Random notes
- I felt like experimenting a bit, which is probably obvious if you look at some of these lol. Tbh I hated the direction I was going in while I was making the first few icons but after I completed the entire 10-set I WAS LITERALLY LIKE "damn I AM DIGGING ALL OF THESE SO MUCH"
- Kinda weird thing to note, but the Beth screencap I used for [these] [two] icons is probably the best screencap I've ever worked with in my life. It took me ~3 adjustments to get a good coloring, and the image itself is so pretty *_*
- YES I'LL GO BACK TO ICONING SOME ANIMATED SHOWS NEXT TIME!! I swear

THE WALKING DEAD X5

















THE WALKING DEAD X3 | SHADOWHUNTERS X2
















+ [2] EXTRA ICONS







(( a haikyuu iwaizumi/oikawa icon set for Kanaa and myself ;-] ))

✪ *LP PROJECTS*
I've officially started on my LP collection project! Basically, LP collections are going to be a way for me to express my thoughts/fulfill random prompts through graphics and web design, and I'm planning to code another website for myself to host all of those collection pages. Although I need to finish enough of them before I can even think about the site design, haha.

Anyway, right now I have two WIPs, two collections entitled "WHAT'S ON MY HEAD" and "NEXT LEVEL". 


Spoiler:  













The preview of "WHAT'S ON MY HEAD" shows 2/5 slides of the final collection graphics set, and the preview of "NEXT LEVEL" shows the initial page design and its transition.


----------



## Kanaa (Jun 18, 2016)

omfggggg theSE ARE ALL _HELLA_
and omg those LP projects!!! hHHHHH tHOSE LOOK SO AMAZING SO FAR LIKE
_show me ur ways_ except you can't find any talent related to graphics in me
everything you do is so amazing 8")))) 

keep up the hella amazing work and enjoy your vacation!! <333
i'll be sitting in the corner waiting for the upcoming icon updates *coughs*pls bungou stray dogs + bnha *coughhdgjcough*


----------



## derezzed (Jun 18, 2016)

Kanaa said:


> omfggggg theSE ARE ALL _HELLA_
> and omg those LP projects!!! hHHHHH tHOSE LOOK SO AMAZING SO FAR LIKE
> _show me ur ways_ except you can't find any talent related to graphics in me
> everything you do is so amazing 8"))))
> ...



Thank you!! <3
I ALWAYS LOVE READING YOUR COMMENTS. And I honestly think that you do have graphics-related talent somewhere in you, since your art is so good, and if you tried graphics out you'd already be good at picking color schemes, balance distribution, using negative space, and stuff like that ;-]
I mean, IT'S SOMETHING THAT CAN BE COMPLETELY LEARNED, EVEN MORESO THAN DRAWING.

Yep, I will!! thanks again c:
((you were also spot-on there, you can definitely expect some stray dogs + bnha.... AND akatsuki no yona since I did completely marathon it a while ago haha))


----------



## derezzed (Jul 17, 2016)

✪ *UPDATE*

✪ *ICONS*
[18] *THE WALKING DEAD* (Jesus, Tyreese, Michonne, Carl, Sasha, Rick, Beth, Tara, Glenn, Rosita, Heath, Maggie, Daryl)
[09] *SHADOWHUNTERS* (Raphael, Clary, Isabelle, Magnus, Luke)
[03] *ULTIMATE SPIDER-MAN* (Spider-Man / Miles Morales) 
[09] *AKATSUKI NO YONA* (Hak, Yona, Shin-Ah, Zeno, Jae-ha, Kija, Yun)
[09] *BUNGOU STRAY DOGS* (Kyouka, Ranpo, Akiko, Kunikida, Atsushi)
[05] *MY HERO ACADEMIA* (Todoroki, Uraraka, Aizawa, Midoriya, Yaoyorozu)
[05] *SISTAR - I LIKE THAT* (Dasom, Soyou, Bora, Hyorin)
[06] *WONDER GIRLS - WHY SO LONELY* (Sunmi, Hyelim, Yenny, Yubin)
[64] TOTAL

Random notes
- I'm crazy about decorative text... but everyone knew that already lmao
- Okay but really, my thought process while making 80% of these icons: *realizes no text has been added yet* *sweats* SHOULD I??
- You'd think [the solo Yona icon] was a complete ***** to color, but actually IT WAS SO FUN. I'm kinda addicted to painting hair at this point, and Yona was the perfect subject, haha. [If you want to see the process, click here.]

PREVIEWS



















Spoiler: 64 icons (2 are GIF icons)



THE WALKING DEAD X15
















































THE WALKING DEAD X3 | SHADOWHUNTERS X2
















SHADOWHUNTERS X5
















SHADOWHUNTERS X2 | ULTIMATE SPIDER-MAN X3
















AKATSUKI NO YONA X5
















AKATSUKI NO YONA X4 | BUNGOU STRAY DOGS X1
















BUNGOU STRAY DOGS X5
















BUNGOU STRAY DOGS X3 | MY HERO ACADEMIA X2
















MY HERO ACADEMIA X3 | SISTAR - I LIKE THAT X2
















SISTAR - I LIKE THAT X3 | WONDER GIRLS - WHY SO LONELY X2
















WONDER GIRLS - WHY SO LONELY X4
















✪ *MISC LPs*
Right click > Open image in new tab to view in fullsize


Spoiler: basically a vector thing + smudge thing















Made a vector out of [this lovely image] to keep in practice with the pen tool, and I decided to do a smudge piece to keep my smudging skills from rusting (since I don't really make signatures anymore)


----------



## Kanaa (Jul 17, 2016)

holY MOLY!!! these are so amazing my dude
i think i can see improvement in this??? like woah you're getting so much better at those icons!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



here are some of my favorites ;;;;;; <3333


























and danggg that yona process is hellA COOL!!! teach me your skills
awww i think you should do more signatures too!!! haha maybe i should contact you for a request djglajdgkljad 
i'm always obsessed with your graphic skills because they're always so good??? i love how you layout everything and it just fits with everything?? i'm honestly IN AWE!
keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 17, 2016)

woa you are really good at this! And there are kpop icons too <>u<>
The animated icon of SISTAR omg///
I remember making graphics when I was new on the internet and I could only dream to be this good gfjdfgdj


----------



## derezzed (Jul 17, 2016)

Kanaa said:


> holY MOLY!!! these are so amazing my dude
> i think i can see improvement in this??? like woah you're getting so much better at those icons!!
> 
> 
> ...



OH I'm really glad to hear that!! I like trying out new techniques to keep my style from looking too stagnant; I'm relieved it looks like I'm improving LOL.
Those are great choices too, if I do say so myself 
I have to admit I disliked that Ranpo icon when I first made it since I felt like the lighting could've been more dramatic (???) but I saved it by turning it into an animation haha. He does give off a bit of a creepy aura after all.

BTW I WOULD BE HONORED TO TEACH YOU SOME OF MY SKILLS; really just hit me up!! I can tell you all my secrets to crazy painted hair and/or anything else you could possibly want to know about hehe
(LET ME KNOW IF YOU EVER WANT A GRAPHIC FROM ME TOO, I'm always up for that *wiggles eyebrows*)
Definitely will keep up this quality of work since you told me to and now I can't slack off ;-p



Yonkorin said:


> woa you are really good at this! And there are kpop icons too <>u<>
> The animated icon of SISTAR omg///
> I remember making graphics when I was new on the internet and I could only dream to be this good gfjdfgdj



Ahh, thank you for the compliments! I (obviously) love your work so it's really cool to know that you like mine too, haha. 
And yeah, I've actually been a casual kpop fan since 2012. I just haven't gotten around to making kpop-related graphics until recently. I'm definitely planning on making icons and etc for some of my other favorite MVs in the future :-]

(Also I'm sure you would've gotten really good if you stuck with the whole graphics thing, since you're so good at drawing! I think the skills would be kinda translatable, if someone went from making digital art to creating graphics.)

Thanks again for the kind words, guys! \o/


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Great work, as always! What an improvement since the last time I saw your graphics, like WOW. (We should totally catch up sometime too haha)


----------



## derezzed (Jul 19, 2016)

Cam said:


> Great work, as always! What an improvement since the last time I saw your graphics, like WOW. (We should totally catch up sometime too haha)



Always nice to hear from you, Cam! I haven't seen you post around here in a while :-o
I appreciate the kind words ;-]
(Also, I feel like I should mention that if you ever want to get back into the whole graphics thing too and find some trouble there, you can feel free to hit me up!)

And I totally agree; nowadays I've developed this habit of leaving messages alone or forgetting about them for too long, which I really need to break xD;;


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 19, 2016)

derezzed said:


> Always nice to hear from you, Cam! I haven't seen you post around here in a while :-o
> I appreciate the kind words ;-]
> (Also, I feel like I should mention that if you ever want to get back into the whole graphics thing too and find some trouble there, you can feel free to hit me up!)
> 
> And I totally agree; nowadays I've developed this habit of leaving messages alone or forgetting about them for too long, which I really need to break xD;;



Ive been telling myself I need to get back into it for a while now, haha. And I'm the same way lmao. I usually completely forget to reply lmao


----------



## Palamon (Jul 21, 2016)

IS THAT BUNGO STRAY DOGS I SEE?
YES GOOD
good icon batch


----------



## derezzed (Jul 22, 2016)

Cam said:


> Ive been telling myself I need to get back into it for a while now, haha. And I'm the same way lmao. I usually completely forget to reply lmao



Good luck when you do ;-]
(Also I guess I'm glad we're in the same boat? haha)



Palamon said:


> IS THAT BUNGO STRAY DOGS I SEE?
> YES GOOD
> good icon batch



YES, I remember mentioning that I started watching it a few weeks back. I don't think we talked about it much though... other than the fact that I'm completely in love with Akiko lmao. 
Anyways, thanks for the feedback Pala <3
Always appreciated!!


----------



## Keitara (Jul 22, 2016)

ahhhhhhhhhhh derezzed your graphics are gorgeous as ever!! I love your compositions, they're full of energy ; v ;
especially the pokemon, fire emblem stuff and the one with lelouch are great!
I still absolutely love the sig banners you made for me a while ago too!! I treasure them forever ♥ 
the one with strong world luffy you made for me is my favorite from my entire collection shishishi


----------



## derezzed (Jul 23, 2016)

Keitara said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhh derezzed your graphics are gorgeous as ever!! I love your compositions, they're full of energy ; v ;
> especially the pokemon, fire emblem stuff and the one with lelouch are great!
> I still absolutely love the sig banners you made for me a while ago too!! I treasure them forever ♥
> the one with strong world luffy you made for me is my favorite from my entire collection shishishi



Thank you!! That's really nice of you to say, especially since your art is gorgeous too ;-]
And haha yes I do work on my compositions the most over everything else, so I'm glad to know that's paid off :-D
I'm a personal fan of the graphics you mentioned as well; the sig banners you requested were seriously fun to make!! Glad to know that the Strong World Luffy one is a favorite of yours ;-]

Thanks again for the wonderful comment, Keitara! c:


----------



## Chicha (Aug 8, 2016)

what the heCK ALL THESE ARE SO GOOD

Your use of composition is just marvelous! The coloring is so nice and your use of text is just wow! From your earlier batches, I love the Pokemon and Korra icons. Good stuff all around. I'm a sucker for beautiful icons. *o*

From your most recent batch, these were my favorites:




















Wonderful work!


----------



## derezzed (Aug 9, 2016)

toukool said:


> what the heCK ALL THESE ARE SO GOOD
> 
> Your use of composition is just marvelous! The coloring is so nice and your use of text is just wow! From your earlier batches, I love the Pokemon and Korra icons. Good stuff all around. I'm a sucker for beautiful icons. *o*
> 
> ...



Aw, this is such a nice comment, toukool! 
I actually was terrible at working with text at first so I had to work on it a lot but I'm glad that it paid off, haha. Now I love using text to make my icon compositions seem more complex than they really are 
But yeah, the Pokemon and Korra icons are some of my personal favorites as well (with one certain Korrasami icon being my absolute favorite icon ever). Thanks for picking out a few icons that caught your eye too! I always like seeing how others' favorites differ from my own :-]


----------



## derezzed (Sep 24, 2016)

✪ *UPDATE*

✪ *ICONS*
[11] *YOUNG AVENGERS 2005 & 2011* (Billy, Teddy, Hawkeye / Kate, Miss America, Patriot, Speed, Prodigy, Stature)
[02] *STRANGER THINGS* (Eleven, Nancy)
[07] *BLACKPINK - WHISTLE* (Lisa, Jennie, Jisoo, Ros?)
[16] *REVOLUTIONARY GIRL UTENA* (Anthy, Utena, Juri, Kozue, Mamiya, Wakaba, Nanami, Kanae)
[08] *GRAVITY FALLS* (Bill, Wendy, Soos, Mabel, Dipper, Robbie)
[10] *DANGANRONPA* (Peko, Hajime, Chiaki, Gundam, Ibuki, Kirigiri, Fuyuhiko, Sonia)
[17] *MR. ROBOT* (Dom, Elliot, Darlene, Angela, Leon, Shayla, Trenton)
[71] TOTAL

Misc notes
- @MARVEL WHEN AM I GONNA GET A YOUNG AVENGERS MOVIE
- Mr. Robot's an amazing show but the scenes are so _drab_. Had to rely on gradients + color fills to get ANY COLOR AT ALL. But the blank caps did let me experiment, and there's nothing I love more than texture experimentation.
- ALSO, SPEAKING OF MR. ROBOT, RAMI MALEK TOTALLY DESERVED THAT EMMY FOR OUTSTANDING LEAD ACTOR!! He _*kills*_ his role as Elliot.
- I plan on playing catch-up again next time; I'll do some old shows that I love but haven't iconned yet. I'll also do The Flash once S3 airs, and I plan on watching Magi after this because I promised Kanaa and you'd have to be a terrible person to disappoint her!!

PREVIEWS






















Spoiler: 71 icons (1 is a GIF icon)



YOUNG AVENGERS X6



















YOUNG AVENGERS X5 | STRANGER THINGS X1



















STRANGER THINGS X1 | BLACKPINK X5



















BLACKPINK X2 | REVOLUTIONARY GIRL UTENA X4



















REVOLUTIONARY GIRL UTENA X12






































GRAVITY FALLS X6



















GRAVITY FALLS X2 | DANGANRONPA X4



















DANGANRONPA X6



















MR. ROBOT X17

























































✪ *MISC STUFF*


Spoiler:  



Preview of my future LP collection homepage;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I figured it was finally the time to code something to host all my themed stuff, and I have a lot of collections planned for the empty spaces there! Though I've decided to take things slow rather than try to get everything done as quickly as possible. That just takes all the fun out of designing and makes it feel like a chore, so for now I'll most likely focus on misc non-themed graphics outside of icons. You know, just trying out new techniques and etc... but I do have big things planned down the road for this project! Just not interested in actively working on it rn lol

ALSO here's this collage I finished just now for a climate change project;



People have said my stuff is too chaotic at times so I'm taking that advice! I get way too excited when there's a huge blank canvas in front of me and I end up getting carried away, so my main focus for a while will be working with space more efficiently haha


----------



## Palamon (Sep 24, 2016)

GOODNESS. These are gorgeous. <3

Faves:


----------



## abc123wee (Sep 24, 2016)

DANG these are good


----------



## derezzed (Sep 25, 2016)

Palamon said:


> GOODNESS. These are gorgeous. <3
> 
> Faves:



Thanks, Pala ;-]
And oh god you seriously have no idea how relieved I am that someone actually likes that Ibuki icon, lmao. I followed prompts for the Danganronpa set and that icon's theme was "rainbow"... I re-did it so many times ugh



abc123wee said:


> DANG these are good



ty!! :-]


----------



## Kanaa (Sep 25, 2016)

OH MY GOODNESS THESE JUST KEEP GETTING BETTER AND BETTER DON'T THEY??? I'M SO IN LOVE WITH THE COLORS YOU USED;; i swear you could become an artist someday ;D
all these icons give such a "pop" to them;; it just really catches the eyes *^*
I WANT TO SHARE MY FAVORITES OF THIS UPDATE!! @u@









































(her expression on her face is priceless hahaha)

Also!!! That LP collection looks so fancy i swear!!!!!! EACH UPDATE I'M SO IN AWE!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



derezzed said:


> *I plan on watching Magi after this because I promised Kanaa and you'd have to be a terrible person to disappoint her!!*



omg yesss I CAN'T WAIT TO DISCUSS FAVORITE CHARACTERS WITH YOUUUU


----------



## Chicha (Sep 25, 2016)

Wow, they look so stunning!! These were my favorites of your batch:


















I think my favorite among these five is between 3 and 4. 3 has a really unique composition I don't see very often; the text is my favorite part about it along with the combination of colors. A lot of icon makers I've seen over the years often have unreadable text (so the meaning of the icon gets lost with unfamiliar characters) but yours is so easy to distinguish! I think text is your best weapon tbh. Meanwhile #4 has a really great composition; once again, the way you work with images and text is really creative!

Wonderful work!


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 25, 2016)

AM I SEEING BLACKPINK RIGHT THERE
aaaa your graphics are top notch seriously man keep it up!!
Like your icons aren't getting repetitive, each is individual and full of creativity?!?


----------



## derezzed (Sep 25, 2016)

Kanaa said:


> OH MY GOODNESS THESE JUST KEEP GETTING BETTER AND BETTER DON'T THEY??? I'M SO IN LOVE WITH THE COLORS YOU USED;; i swear you could become an artist someday ;D
> all these icons give such a "pop" to them;; it just really catches the eyes *^*
> I WANT TO SHARE MY FAVORITES OF THIS UPDATE!! @u@
> 
> ...



AHH OMG SO MANY FAVORITES!! I feel like I won some kind of lottery.
I like all of those icons too! 
But yeah, seriously speaking, I used to settle for "meh" icons in the past so when this year started I told myself I'd re-do EVERY SINGLE THING I DIDN'T LIKE, and I'm so relieved the effort's been paying off.
Though one drawback of finally reaching the level I want to be at is that... I feel like my only two options now are to stay this good or drop down xD;; WHYYYY

AND YES I'LL REPORT DIRECTLY TO YOU WHEN I START WATCHING!! It'll be wild.
(Thanks as always for such lovely comments, you beautiful soul)



Sirena said:


> Wow, they look so stunning!! These were my favorites of your batch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, glad to see you back! ;-]
I love it when people point out favorites because I get to see how different others' tastes are from my own, and your comment is actually a prime example of that! The 3rd icon was one I liked but wasn't sure about (even though I'm also a fan of blue/yellow), so I really appreciate your explanation of why it stood out to you c:

And ahh that's so nice of you to say; I've really become so used to text over the years that I can't live without it anymore. You'd have to pry the text tool away from my cold dead hands. I love it so much that I even took a liking to decorative text, though I do try to make distinctions between icons with text that should be readable vs icons with random text for decoration, haha.

Thanks a bunch for the wonderful comment :-D



Yonkorin said:


> AM I SEEING BLACKPINK RIGHT THERE
> aaaa your graphics are top notch seriously man keep it up!!
> Like your icons aren't getting repetitive, each is individual and full of creativity?!?



YES, I honestly thought I liked enough groups already but then Blackpink HAD to debut. I have no resistance whatsoever when it comes to girl groups :'-(
Also WOW I'm so glad that you find everything creative!! My main focus has always been composition so that I don't bore myself or anyone looking at my stuff lol; it's great to hear that I've been successful.
(Plus I could definitely say the same to you too- each of your works has something fresh about them as well!)


----------



## Seroja (Sep 25, 2016)

wowowowow!! these are great edits <3 I don't usually love edits but I'll def be following your thread for more~
I LOVE your One Piece edits hngg them so fabulousss

ps: will you make edits for RV, Russian Roulette?


----------



## Ephemeral Reality (Sep 25, 2016)

omg i spy danganronpa


----------



## derezzed (Sep 26, 2016)

Seroja said:


> wowowowow!! these are great edits <3 I don't usually love edits but I'll def be following your thread for more~
> I LOVE your One Piece edits hngg them so fabulousss
> 
> ps: will you make edits for RV, Russian Roulette?



Thank you for the kind words! I appreciate the support ;-]
And haha the One Piece graphics are my personal favorites too! The thread tag Keitara added is pretty much spot-on.

I LOVE Red Velvet, so even though I've already done them in the past (for Dumb Dumb), I wouldn't be averse to iconing them again lol. So it mainly depends on the MV screencaps I find! If I get inspired by them, I'll definitely make edits for Russian Roulette :-]



Ephemeral Reality said:


> omg i spy danganronpa



Yep! I finished the DR2 game a few weeks ago so I figured it was time to do more Danganronpa stuff, haha.
I was also watching both new DR anime series too, but my fave character died so I ended up quitting ;;

ty for the comments guys!!


----------



## derezzed (Nov 25, 2016)

✪ *UPDATE*

✪ *ICONS*
[12] *BROOKLYN 99* (Amy, Jake, Holt, Boyle, Terry, Gina, Rosa)
[13] *THE FLASH* (Joe, Harry, Wally, Jesse, Barry, Cisco, Snart, Caitlin, Iris)
[06] *SVT - CHECK IN* (Vernon, Wonwoo, Mingyu, Scoups)
[05] *TWICE - TT* (Tuzyu, Mina, Jihyo, Nayeon)
[13] *MAGI* (Titus, Sphintus, Alibaba, Yamraiha, Hakuryuu, Scheherazade, Hakuei, Morgiana, Kougyoku)
[04] *JESSICA JONES* (Jessica, Malcolm)
[04] *LUKE CAGE* (Misty, Claire)
[09] *POKEMON SUN & MOON* (Olivia, Mallow, Lana, Lillie, Kiawe, Blue, Red, Ilima, Hau)
[66] TOTAL

Misc notes
- TWICE's TT M/V made me realize that Pirate!Mina was all I needed in life. Goodbye.
- I started my SVT set with the [Vernon close crop] and figured I'd do some more close crops afterward but then I thought of Mingyu's tragic orange hair and decided against it... so lol didn't get any close crop practice this time. I'm always doing far crops damnit!!
- I finished the Pokemon Sun main story on Monday and I'm still REELING from the ending. Female Protag / Lillie is my new OTP lmao. Though I'm honestly pissed... ofc the ONE TIME I have an OTP since Korrasami, I can't make a shippy icon because it's from A POKEMON GAME.
- Also I'm still waiting on official art for Kahili, Alola Anabel, and Mina?? I wanted to icon them too :'-(
- Upcoming stuff in future updates: Hibike! Euphonium, more Luke Cage (I still have to sort out all my LC screencaps lol), and anything DC Comics because I have 1 billion folders of comic scans

PREVIEWS





















Spoiler: 66 icons (3 are GIF icons)



BROOKLYN 99 X12





































THE FLASH X12





































THE FLASH X1 | SVT - CHECK IN X5



















SVT - CHECK IN X1 | TWICE - TT X5



















MAGI X12





































MAGI X1 | JESSICA JONES X4 | LUKE CAGE X1



















LUKE CAGE X3 | POKEMON SUN & MOON X3



















POKEMON SUN & MOON X5


----------



## Jeonggwa (Nov 25, 2016)

looking forward to the hibike euphonium gfx! *v*
sCREAMS AT SVT ICON --- I'd love to see close views! you could make one of mingyu (my ultimate bias) in b/w coughs there's no boygroup era without orange hair is2g
what I like about your icons and graphics in general is the fact that you are not merely slapping a filter, oversaturate it and add cherry blossoms loll but you actually have some really nice typography there?!?
the animated icons are pretty cool as well!


----------



## Kanaa (Nov 25, 2016)

OMGOMGOMGOMG I SEE MAGI!!! 
DUDE I'M ALREADY IN LOVE WITH ALL THESE ICONS WHAT THE HECK???
i'm seeing massive improvement since the last update already *^* !!!!!!!! YOU'RE SO AMAZING ;___; !!!!!
i love love love how you iconed (iconned? idk which way to spell it) the second season of magi!!! I SEE MY BABY TITUS AND MY CORRUPT HAKURYUU LOL
THERE'S LITTLE PRECIOUS LILLIE AND HAU!!! OMFG I'M SO HYPE THAT YOU DID POKEMON SUN/MOON TOO!! 
i wanna show you my favorites and see if we have any in common?? o: 
its always fun to see which one you love the most !! 

my favorites:















































these are so wonderful!! keep up the great work!!! <3


----------



## derezzed (Nov 26, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> looking forward to the hibike euphonium gfx! *v*
> sCREAMS AT SVT ICON --- I'd love to see close views! you could make one of mingyu (my ultimate bias) in b/w coughs there's no boygroup era without orange hair is2g
> what I like about your icons and graphics in general is the fact that you are not merely slapping a filter, oversaturate it and add cherry blossoms loll but you actually have some really nice typography there?!?
> the animated icons are pretty cool as well!



Haha yes, I recently binged S1 and now it's one of my fave animes! The characters, music, and story are so great ;-; 
I'M DYING waiting for S2 to finish airing so I can watch it all in one sitting. I NEED MORE HIBIKE...
And I can promise more close icons in the future! LOL I did consider re-coloring his hair, since I honestly re-color a lot, but I had to screencap the M/V myself and in the 400+ unique frames I capped, there was no good shot of Mingyu that would translate well to a close crop -_-; RIP
Hopefully he gets nice shots in SVT's next M/V, especially now that the cheeto hair's gone and he's blonde now 

Thanks for the lovely comment, Yon!! Typography and animation unexpectedly became two of my favorite things, haha. 



Kanaa said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMG I SEE MAGI!!!
> DUDE I'M ALREADY IN LOVE WITH ALL THESE ICONS WHAT THE HECK???
> i'm seeing massive improvement since the last update already *^* !!!!!!!! YOU'RE SO AMAZING ;___; !!!!!
> i love love love how you iconed (iconned? idk which way to spell it) the second season of magi!!! I SEE MY BABY TITUS AND MY CORRUPT HAKURYUU LOL
> ...



The Magi character designs are seriously so colorful; I had a blast doing those!
(And I think it's iconned? But I always use iconned just because it seems right too me, ha.)
AS FOR HAKUYRUU, I was actually going to do this happy-ish icon of him before he went Sasuke on everybody but then I was like "NO I should take this opportunity to do something meaningful". I kinda lean towards a humorous/colorful style so that was interesting to do. 
Also LILLIE AND HAU!! My faves!! S/M are my life atm.... it'll only get worse when I finally get around to forming a S/M competitive team and go on Battle Spot every night like I did (DO) with OR/AS lmao.

I'm really fond of the favorites you chose too, especially the fire Morgiana one, Kougyoku, and OLIVIA. Granted, they feature compositions I've done before, but I'm always impressed with myself when I can find just the right textures to make stuff look good, lol.
THIS DUMP SURPRISED ME BECAUSE I LOVE EVERY SINGLE ICON (even after looking at everything a few days later!!)


----------



## derezzed (Mar 4, 2017)

✪ *UPDATE*
took a way longer update hiatus than I intended but I've got a crapload to post now

✪ *ICONS*
[14] *DC COMICS* (Wally, Cyborg, Static, Duke, John Stewart, Blue Lightning, Martian Manhunter, Batwing, Vixen, Power Girl)
[03] *BROOKLYN 99* (Terry, Holt)
[07] *HOW TO GET AWAY WITH MURDER* (Michaela, Annalise, Wes)
[04] *YOUNG JUSTICE* (Bumblebee, Kaldur'ahm)
[02] *MOONLIGHT* (Chiron, Kevin)
[02] *CAPTAIN AMERICA: CIVIL WAR* (Black Panther, Falcon)
[02] *THE 100* (Miller, Indra)
[03] *MARVEL COMICS* (Storm)
[06] *EMPIRE* (Andre, Serayah, Cookie, Sierra McClain)
[02] *STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS* (Finn)
[05] *ATLANTA* (Darius, Earn, Paper Boi)
[06] *LUKE CAGE* (Cottonmouth, Luke, Mariah, Shades, Misty)
[05] *THE GET DOWN* (Dizzee, Zeke, Mylene)
[02] *THE WALKING DEAD* (Sasha, Ezekiel)
[04] *OTHER* (Maia from Shadowhunters, Elliot & Leon from Mr. Robot, Iris from The Flash, Jenny from Steven Universe)
[67] TOTAL
+ [30] CROP CHALLENGE ICONS

Misc notes
- 100% of the main dump is dedicated to BLACK HISTORY MONTH 2017!! All of Feb I made icons that 1) feature Black entertainment (TV shows & films), and/or 2) feature some of my fave Black characters :-]
- The other dump has icons from a challenge I did to kick off the new year! I rarely make icons that aren't complex, so I decided to do a "simple" 22-icon cropping challenge. Rules were 1) each crop has to be different, 2) there has to be a mix of far crops and close crops, and 3) NO COMPLEX TEXTURE USE OR TEXT. The subject I picked was KPOP MVs, since they're usually artsy, and I HAD A LOT OF FUN WITH THAT OKAY.
- My top focus was my BHM project, but I PROMISE that fandoms I namedropped before are making an appearance next time. Guaranteed 'next' list: HIBIKE EUPHONIUM, IZOMBIE, DRAGON AGE, AND LITERALLY EVERY K-GIRLGROUP THAT RELEASED NEW MUSIC SINCE DECEMBER

PREVIEWS





















Spoiler: 67 ICONS (2 GIFs)



TEEN TITANS 2016 X2 | CYBORG 2015 X3 | STATIC SHOCK X1



















ALL-STAR BATMAN X1 | BATMAN 2011 X1 | GL THE LOST ARMY X1 | BLUE LIGHTNING & BLUE DEVIL X1 | MARTIAN MANHUNTER 2015 X1 | BATWING X1



















JLA: VIXEN X1 | TEEN TITANS 2014 X1 | BROOKLYN 99 X3 | SHADOWHUNTERS X1



















HOW TO GET AWAY WITH MURDER X6



















HOW TO GET AWAY WITH MURDER X1 | YOUNG JUSTICE X4 | MR.ROBOT X1



















THE FLASH X1 | STEVEN UNIVERSE X1 | MOONLIGHT X2 | CAPTAIN AMERICA: CIVIL WAR X2



















THE 100 X2 | STORM 2014 X3 | EMPIRE X1



















EMPIRE X5 | STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS X1



















STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS X1 | ATLANTA X5



















LUKE CAGE X6



















THE GET DOWN X5 | THE WALKING DEAD X1



















THE WALKING DEAD X1





[EXTRA: PROCESS GIF OF THAT STORM ICON SINCE I LOVE PAINTY ****]





Spoiler: CROP CHALLENGE ICONS (2 GIFs)








































































ALTS + EXTRAS



























Spoiler: WHERE ARE ALL THESE FROM??



01: RED VELVET - RUSSIAN ROULETTE
02: WJSN / COSMIC GIRLS - SECRET
03, 11, 29: SEVENTEEN - BOOMBOOM
04, 24: OH MY GIRL - LIAR LIAR
05, 12: F(X) TEASER PICS
06: SHINEE - MARRIED TO THE MUSIC
07, 08: I.O.I - VERY VERY VERY
09, 15: GFRIEND - NAVILLERA
10, 19: LADIES' CODE - GALAXY
13, 25: BLACKPINK - PLAYING WITH FIRE
14: MAMAMOO - DECALCOMINE
16: 4MINUTE - HATE
17: EXID - L.I.E
18: 2NE1 - HAPPY
20, 23: SEVENTEEN TEASER PICS
21: BROWN EYED GIRLS - BRAVE NEW WORLD
22, 26: SEVENTEEN - VERY NICE
27: B.A.P - SKYDIVE
28: 4MINUTE - CRAZY
30: I.O.I PHOTOSHOOT PICS


[EXTRA: PROCESS GIF JUST BECAUSE]



✪ *MISC*
Large piece of MY LOVE Zendaya, with mixer brush and splatter shenanigans, two vers


 


Click on thumbnail to view full size


----------



## Kanaa (Mar 25, 2017)

Hey I'm a terrible friend and I didn't freaking reply.... I'm sorry pls forgive 
UGHHHHH I'M SO IN LOVE WITH THAT NEW ICON YOU HAVE AND YOUR SKILLS 
honestly I barely ever see a ton of gfx so when you update it's going to be A FLOOD of happiness because at the same time I get to see you improving omg it's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really like these few in particular BUT DON'T GET ME WRONG THEY'RE ALL SO LOVELY 


Spoiler























KEEP IT UPPPPPPPPPPP <3


----------



## gabuie (Mar 25, 2017)

wow. these are awesome


----------



## derezzed (Mar 26, 2017)

Kanaa said:


> Hey I'm a terrible friend and I didn't freaking reply.... I'm sorry pls forgive
> UGHHHHH I'M SO IN LOVE WITH THAT NEW ICON YOU HAVE AND YOUR SKILLS
> honestly I barely ever see a ton of gfx so when you update it's going to be A FLOOD of happiness because at the same time I get to see you improving omg it's great
> 
> ...



PSSSH c'mon it's not like we need to "renew" friendship by commenting on each other's threads LMAO you're fine!! 
I APPRECIATE U AND I'M GLAD YOU'RE BACK :-o
ahhh thanks for the compliments as always ;-;
I LOVE THE ONES YOU PICKED AS FAVORITES TOO haha and YES my current avatar was the very first icon I made out of the set and it's pretty special since I still liked it by the time everything was completed lol



gabuie said:


> wow. these are awesome



thanks! ;-]


----------



## derezzed (Jun 3, 2018)

✪ *UPDATE*
hey it's derezzed back with a new update schedule: once a year!!

✪ *ICONS*
[03] *CASTELVANIA* (Alucard, Sypha, Trevor)
[08] *HIBIKE EUPHONIUM* (Kumiko, Haruka, Kaori, Natsuki, Asuka, Reina)
[04] *DEATH PARADE* (Nona, Chiyuki, Decim)
[02] *DISNEY* (Moana, Coco)
[05] *STAR WARS: ROGUE ONE* (Bodhi, Cassian, Baze, Chirrut, Jyn)
[03] *HIDDEN FIGURES* (Katherine, Dorothy, Mary)
[05] *IZOMBIE* (Ravi, Clive, Liv)
[03] *BLACK MIRROR: SAN JUNIPERO* (Kelly, Yorkie)
[03] *MASTER OF NONE* (Dev, Brian, Denise)
[02] *THE HANDMAID'S TALE* (Moira, Offred)
[07] *PERSONA 5* (Ann, Joker, Makoto, Haru, Futaba, Yusuke)
[08] *KINGDOM HEARTS* (Riku, Aqua, Terra, Ventus, Axel, Xion, Roxas, Sora, Kairi)
[08] *MISC GAMES* (Overwatch, Horizon Zero Dawn, Uncharted: The Lost Legacy, Dishonored)
[14] *MISC MUSIC* (Red Velvet, GFriend, CLC, Dreamcatcher, Seohyun, LOONA, EXID, Sunmi)
[75] TOTAL






















Spoiler: 75 ICONS (2 GIFs)



CASTLEVANIA X3 | OVERWATCH X2 | HIBIKE EUPHONIUM X1



















HIBIKE EUPHONIUM X6



















HIBIKE EUPHONIUM X1 | ROGUE ONE X5



















HIDDEN FIGURES X3 | IZOMBIE X3



















IZOMBIE X2 | HORIZON ZERO DAWN X3 | UNCHARTED X1



















DISHONORED X2 | BLACK MIRROR X3 | MASTER OF NONE X1



















MASTER OF NONE X2 | MOANA X1 | COCO X1 | THE HANDMAID'S TALE X2



















KINGDOM HEARTS X6



















KINGDOM HEARTS X2 | DEATH PARADE X4



















RED VELVET X4 | GFRIEND X1 | CLC X1



















DREAMCATCHER X2 | SEOHYUN X1 | LOONA X1 | EXID X2



















SUNMI X2 | PERSONA X4



















PERSONA X3












- I didn't stop making things, I just didn't post the things, don't come at me for being rusty!!
- celebrate pride month and do yourself a huge favor by watching San Junipero, the best episode of Black Mirror
- hoping to update again before 2019 because a lot of good shows have come out (Killing Eve, Marvel's Runaways, DWP), it's time for me to revisit my huge ass folder of comic scans, and Janelle Monae dropped the #bestalbumof2018


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 8, 2018)

IT'S BEEN 2000 YEARS
I appreciate the Seulgi icons and the p5 ones are so aesthetic :-o
it's been so long since I last saw something from death parade... the nostalgia
hopefully seeing you soon, or at least before 2019
I can't believe 2 years have passed already since I last checked this thread ((


----------



## derezzed (Jun 11, 2018)

Yonkorin said:


> IT'S BEEN 2000 YEARS
> I appreciate the Seulgi icons and the p5 ones are so aesthetic :-o
> it's been so long since I last saw something from death parade... the nostalgia
> hopefully seeing you soon, or at least before 2019
> I can't believe 2 years have passed already since I last checked this thread ((



AAAA YON YOU'RE STILL HERE!! WOW!! It's nice to see you :-D
Apparently a bunch of people active in 2016 have left but I'm glad you're still posting your gorgeous art on here! TBT stays blessed with your work tbh.
I snoop around the forums when I have time, but yeah, _I_ can't believe it's been so long since I updated. And YESSS I actually watched Death Parade really recently and it's such a high quality anime... loved every minute of it! I loved Red Velvet's recent comebacks too; Seulgi is TRYING REALLY HARD to be every Reveluv's #1 member. She's coming for us all smh.
And thanks, P5 was an amazing adventure -- so I felt like I had to go all-out when I designed for it, haha. P3 is still my favorite Persona BUUUT I got pretty attached to Haru the P5 cast.

As always, I appreciate the kind words Yon!!


----------



## himeki (Jun 11, 2018)

HEY welcome back! just popping back in here to say ur graphics are great as always ^^


----------



## derezzed (Jun 13, 2018)

himeki said:


> HEY welcome back! just popping back in here to say ur graphics are great as always ^^



thanks, ev!
I appreciate it ;-]
(love the new icon, by the way!)


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 14, 2018)

derezzed said:


> AAAA YON YOU'RE STILL HERE!! WOW!! It's nice to see you :-D
> Apparently a bunch of people active in 2016 have left but I'm glad you're still posting your gorgeous art on here! TBT stays blessed with your work tbh.
> I snoop around the forums when I have time, but yeah, _I_ can't believe it's been so long since I updated. And YESSS I actually watched Death Parade really recently and it's such a high quality anime... loved every minute of it! I loved Red Velvet's recent comebacks too; Seulgi is TRYING REALLY HARD to be every Reveluv's #1 member. She's coming for us all smh.
> And thanks, P5 was an amazing adventure -- so I felt like I had to go all-out when I designed for it, haha. P3 is still my favorite Persona BUUUT I got pretty attached to Haru the P5 cast.
> ...



true, I used to check the forums every day and now it is limited to once every few weeks ; < ;
haru huh  I see kana's lovely art in your sig!!
welp I wanted the joker figure even tho I don't collect figures & do not plan to have more than 1 since I'm no anime fan anymore but boi little did i know that one has to preorder to get one :O they sell out fast
really? i believe irene is trying hard lolol. seulgi bae *BLUSHES*
anytime :-D :*


----------

